# Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses



## Vibra - Zocker (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, ihr alle!|wavey:  Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr in euren Anglerleben für merkwürdige, seltene, mißgebildete, etc. Tiere aus dem Wasser gezogen habt.

Ich fang mal an:
- einen 65 cm Hecht ohne Bauchflossen, wo die Flossen normalerweise sind, war er glatt wie ein Aal

- einen 25 cm Plattfisch welcher auf beiden Seiten dunkel gefärbt war

- ein Mitangler fing in Dänemark einen stattlichen Plattfisch in einem Put and Take Forellenpuff

- die Frau eines Mitanglers konnte auf Maden im örtlichen Baggersee eine Schildkröte landen, welche danach in meinen Gartenteich umgezogen ist

- einen Stiefel, eine große Zange auf Pilker unter der Brücke am Großen Belt, zwei Enten, eine Kuh 

- eine Tigerforelle, gefangen in einem Graben am Deich, (2m breit,25cm tief)

Nun Ihr , Gruß Robert#h


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich hatte mehrere moewen, einen schoenen grossen wasserfrosch sowie schon 2 haubentaucher.


----------



## **bass** (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

hatte mal eine brachse mit zwei schwanzflossen und nen zander dem das maul krumm gewachsen war.
ausserdem gab es enten,ein schwan ,ein haubentaucher,2möwen,schildis und mal ne ringelnatter auf köderfisch als er in der wiese lag

ach ja mich selbst hab ich auch schon manchmal gefangen


----------



## Aal (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Eine Ente, einen Kescher, Montagen. Und was Fische angeht, halt nur Fische, die verletzungen oder so hatten.


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

zweimal zwei Katzenwelse auf einmal, einer auf den Haken, einer hat sich im Vorfach verwickelt!
Ente
Schwan
Flußkrebs, Wollhandkrabbe (was für eine Rarität *g*)
meinen eigenen abgerissenen Gummifisch 2 Wochen später an der gleichen Stelle (erkennbar an meinem selbstgeknüpften Stahlvorfach)
Seefrosch
Mopshechte mit kürzerem Oberkiefer
Seestern

TT


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Nur einmal eine Mutation die so ähnlich aussah wie ein Brasse aber auch merkmale der Plötze hatte. Das war an einem Forellenpuff auf Maden. Schnell wieder reingesetzt das Vieh. Achja und noch einen Einweggrill an der Karpfenangel


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Das Monster !

So heute sollte es soweit sein, Georg wollte mit mir Forellenangeln gehen. Wir fuhren beide mit dem Fahrrad an den Forellenbach, stellten es gut 200m vom Bach entfernt ab und pirschten uns ganz vorsichtig mit unseren Forellenruten an denen kleine 1er Mepps Spinner hingen an den Bach heran. Jeder von uns versteckte sich an einem Busch und wir fingen an zu "spinnen". Immer wieder tauchten unsere Spinner unter die Wasseroberfläche. Doch an diesem Platz war heute nichts zu holen. Also fuhren wir ein Stück weiter, als wir unsere Fahrräder abstellten sagte Georg :"Hey wart mal- ich hab da was neues". Er kramte in seiner Angeltasche und holte eine Brillenetuie hervor.

"Was solln das sein ?" fragte ich ungläubig. Georg lächelte und sagte "Damit kann man ins Wasser schauen."

"Ja, klar sonst gehts dir gut oder? Eine Brille mit der man ins Wasser schauen kann.. so ein Schwachsinn."

Er hielt mir Brille hin und sagte: "da probiers doch aus, wirst sehen das geht"

Nun war ich wirlich neugierig geworden, sollte es tatsächlich möglich sein unter die Wasseroberfläche zu schauen ?

Ich setzte diese hässliche Brille auf und pirschte mich wieder an. Diesmal legte ich mich mit dem Bauch auf den Boden und sah ins Wasser.

WAHNSINN das klappt ja tatsächlich. Ich blieb liegen und hielt Ausschau nach Forellen.

Hey, da war doch gerade was.. Schnell richtete ich mich auf uns überwarf den Fisch mit meinem Spinner. Langsam zog ich den Spinner gegen die Strömung. Plötzlich zappelte es kurz an der Rute. Sofort setzte ich den Anhieb. Cool, ich hatte eine Forelle am Haken. Leise pfiff ich zu Georg, der sich zwischenzeitlich ein paar Meter weiter oben "versteckt" hatte. Er kam mit dem Kescher. Als wir den Fisch das erste mal sehen konnten, staunten wir beide nicht schlecht, was soll denn das sein ?

Sowas hatten wir noch nie gesehen, nicht einmal Georg wusste was mit dem Fisch los war. Er sah aus wie ein "Fragezeichen", total krumm.

Als wir den Fisch getötet hatten, fragte ich: "Und was machen wir jetzt damit?"

Darauf antwortete er: "Den nehm ich mit, der ist ideal für meine Schwiegermutter"


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Franz: Deine mischung aus forelle und wels ist wohl täglich durch ne turbine einer wasserkraftanlage geschwommen|kopfkrat . habt ihr das vieh gegessen#t ?

Ich hab auch noch einen: war abends mit meiner freundin am graben auf aal. biss, anhieb und eine kapitale wollhandkrabbe landete genau im schoß der liebsten. danach konnte ich wieder allein zum angeln |rolleyes ..
Gruß robert#h


----------



## kabeljau (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

2 hummerkörbe
ein seil (15mm 40m lang)
2 plastiktüten mit bierdosen (voll aus deutschland) |gr: 
2 fischernetze
so um die 20 vorfächer mit pilker. weil da ma wieder welche mit dünner monoschnur geanglt haben. #d 
1 eimer
1 stein im netz eingewikkelt. hatte wohl mal einer als anker gedacht.|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Duke (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

OK...auch wenn sich das jetzt bescheuert anhört...ich habe in Holland vor etwa 8 Jahren im Grevelinger Meer, genauer bei Den Osse in der Nähe einer Tauchbasis, welche an Wochenenden stärker von "Froschmännern" frequentiert ist als ein ein Teich zur Zeit der Krötenwanderung, beim Fischen auf Platte....eine Taucheruhr gefangen!
Einer meiner Haken hatte sich im defekten Verschluss des Armbandes beim Einholen verfangen und ich hab die Uhr heute noch und sie läuft tadellos!
Das war mein bisher kuriosester Fang...


----------



## Nauke (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

An eine Mutation dachte ich bei meinem ersten Seeteufel. Hatte vorher nichts von der Existens dieses so schmackhaften Fisches gehört und gesehen.
Ein altes Fischernetz aus 40m Tiefe - weil ich zu geitzig war meine Schnur zu kappen und eine Pflanze, so 1m lang, im 3cm starkem Stiel saß mein Drilling und mit der Wurzel umklammerte sie einen ca. 10 Kilo Stein.


----------



## TobiTheFischer (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

eine 80 cm große Regenbogenforelle im Karpfenteich auf Frolic


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Franz das könnte doch auch eine Hecht Forellenkombi sein oder liege ich da falsch? Das hinterteil sieht so ähnlich aus wie das vom Hecht


----------



## Blob (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hab mal bei uns im Neckar Nachtangeln mit Tauwurm gemacht, zwei Bisse gehabt und zwei mal abgerissen, aber ganz komisch, ich hatte was dran konnte es aber nicht von der Stelle bewegen. Beim dritten Biss genau an der selben Stelle hab ich sofort angeschlagen, nach 5 Minuten Drill konnte ich einen ca. 3 Kilo Wels landen, mit zwei Vorfächern im Maul, beide von mir, die Würmer waren noch dran. Ich weiss bis heute nicht wieso ich den Fisch die ersten zwei Male nicht bekommen hab.

 Beim Spinnfischen in Russland habe ich zwei Mal Muscheln aus dem Fluss gezogen, der Drilling vom Spinner war zwischen den beiden Schalen eingeklemmt, hat sich auch wie ein Biss angefühlt, als die "gebissen" haben.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Blob: Das hast du auch im Kleinen Belt über miesmuschel feldern öfter mal, das sich ne muschel einen haken des drillings schnappt und festhält. 


Ich hab noch einen:|rolleyes  Im oktober am flekkefjord, naturköder - montage mit zwei haken und makrele auf 95 meter. beim anheben der montage fühlte es sich plötzlich schwerer an als zuvor. nach 5 minuten wollte ich denn mal nachschauen und kurbelte hoch. auf halber höhe ein schlag und mächtiges gezappel.
Am oberen haken hing ein seelachs, welcher bei ca. 45 metern eingestiegen ist und unten... hält sich nach nun fast 10 minuten immer noch ein dicker taschenkrebs mit einer zange am wirbel fest und mampft sich mit der anderen, noch im boot, die reste der makrele ins maul. aus respekt vor soviel mut und gier hab ich ihn released..
gruß robert#h


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

lol habe bisher nur "normales" gefangen nen großen Ast , Müll , Müll und nochmals Müll ....aber auch so eingie schöne Posenmontagen mit Haken und Blei waren auch dabei :q


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Na, haben tausende boardies noch nie was komisches an den haken bekommen|kopfkrat ? 

Wenn ihr nicht wollt, ich hab noch einen::q 

( es gibt 3 lebende zeitzeugen für folgendes) #6  Beim plattfisch angeln mit dem boot vor greena in dk verwendete ich einen 2er vmc naturköderhaken am paternoster und wattwurm.
Nach einem biss hob ich an EINEM dieser haken DREI Plattfische auf einmal ins boot. ein fisch war reell gehakt, der zweite war von außen auf die hakenspitze gestochen und der dritte hing mit dem kiemendeckel am hakenschaft!!!!!
Einzigartig!?!? Oder...
gruß robert#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hatte mal eine Schildkröte mit kleinem Maiskorn und dieverse sachen aus holz plaste und leder. Schuhe und taucherbrillen waren auch schon dabei, das waren interessant drills:q .


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Das Verrückteste was ich hatte war eine Ratte beim Stippen in einem kleinen, ca. 5 meter breiten Graben. Ich wollte mir Köfis stippen, dann schwamm mir eine Ratte in die Schnur und blieb am Haken hängen. Ich zog sie aus dem Wasser und brachte die Rute mit der Ratte zu unserem Gartenhaus. Wir hatten gerade Gäste. Ich werde nie vergessen wie die alle ängstlich ins Haus gerannt sind :q  :q  :q . Mein Vater schnitt das Vorfach über dem Wasser durch und die Ratte schwamm munter weg. Ich hatte auch einmal einen größeren Brassen, der so ein großes, rotes Geschwür am Kopf hatte, dass man sein Auge gar nicht mehr sehen konnte.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Meinen bis heute interessantesten Drill hatte ich vor einigen Jahren am Elbsee in der Nähe von Düsseldorf. Ich hatte Köfi auf Hecht ausgelegt und die Rute für einige Zeit aus den Augen gelassen um mich mit einigen interessierten Spaziergängern zu unterhalten, als plötzlich der Einhängebissanzeiger unter die Rute knallte und zügig Schnur von der Rolle genommen wurde. Einige Zeit gewartet, Anhieb gesetzt, Rute krumm, Fisch nicht zu bremsen, nimmt weiter Schnur, dagegen gehalten, Fisch nimmt gegen die Bremse weiter Meter um Meter Schnur von der Rolle. Nach einiger Zeit taucht der "Fisch" in Form eines fluchenden Tauchers ca. 50m von mir entfernt an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Hinter mir die staunenden Gesichter der Spaziergänger. Rechts von mir ein fluchender Taucher, der mit Hilfe seines Tauchpartners seine Flaschenarmaturen von meiner Montage befreit. Links von mir gröhlendes Gelächter eines anderen Anglers der meinen Kampf von Anfang an beobachtet hatte. Das war bis heute mein GRÖSSTER Fang. ca. 160 Pfd. 1,80m, also maßig, auf Köderfisch gebissen in ca. 5m Tiefe.


Georg


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@fishmanschorsch

Und haste den seltenen Fang released??   

Gruß und Petri

Coasthunter


----------



## fishmanschorsch (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und haste den seltenen Fang released??


#6 Selbstverfreilicht! äusserst wehrhafter Fang! viel zu groß für die Pfanne! mächtig dicke Gräten! und außerdem war sein Messer größer als meins!! |supergri|supergri|supergri  
Georg


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Warum so bescheiden? :q  die ausrüstung hatte bestimmt schon 50 pfund und bei 180 cm kommen so 170 pfund dazu|kopfkrat , macht summa sumarum ca. 240 pfund:m .  wenn nicht mehr.. gruß robert#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Meine kuriosesten Fänge in bisher einem Jahr:

- ein Regenschirm (war ein knallharter Drill) :q 
- Gestern in Kaiserswert einen ca. 4 Meter langen und rund 10 cm dicken Baum
- Ein Aal, der gleich den ca. 1 Woche zuvor abgerissenen Gufi samt Stahlvorfach wieder mit rein brachte, als er sich daran fetsgehalten hat beim Drill
- Ein kompletter Rutenständer samt Bissanzeiger - genaugenommen *MEIN* Rutenständer samt nagelneuen Bissanzeigern, von denen seither einer geklebt ist (man soll eben nicht beim Spinfischen mit dem Handy hantieren und nach dem Auflegen vergessen haben, dass der Rutenständer hinter einem steht |evil: )
- Mich selber an Hand gehakt mit Drilling, bein anschließenden Befreiungsversuch mich selber gehakt an Finger *und* Lippe:c 
- Meine hinter mir liegende Jacke samt Geldbörse, Scheckkarten, Führerschein, Ausweis, Autoschlüssel und Handy, die zum Glück einen Meter vor dem Wasser landete #q


----------



## Pitchy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Erlebt hab ich bisher natürlich sauch die eher normalen Dinge, wie ne Jungente die sich einfach die Made samt Haken meiner Stipp schnappt.

Aber drei kuriose Dinge hab ich auch zu Berichten:

1994 im Urlaub in Florida fischten mein Vater und ich mit KöFi fom Pier aus.
Nebenuns fisachten auch ein Vater und Sohn aus Frankreich. Als diese einen ca 1,20 m langen braunen Amenhai landeten schauten diese uns noch von oben herab an nach dem Motto "seht ihr ihr Deutschen so geht das"
Aber dann kam der Auftritt des Kleinen Pitchy HEHE! Um`s den Franzosen zu zeigen,holte ich die Rute ein undmontierte nen neuen Köfi, in USA alles lebend ;o) Dann holte ich weit aus und versuchte so weit wiemöglich in`s Riff hinauszuschmeissen.....dumm gelaufen...ein hungriger Pelikan schnappte sich noch in der Luft den Köfi samt Haken...tja da hieß es Kurbeln bis sich die BAlken biegen,den dummen Pelikan den Pier hoch...
naja für die FRanzosen wäre dieser bestimmt ne Delikatesse gewesen ;o)

Als ich noch jünger war in der Zeit von 1985 bis 1990 waren wir jedes Jahr in Kroatien am Meer.
Dort fischten wir mit Pose und Brotteig. Beim einholen der Rute bis ein ganz länglicher und dünner Räuber auf den blitzenden leergefressenen Haken, dieser Fisch war ca. 50 cm lang und nennt sich Iglica.
Als wir tagsüber mit anderen Kindern mit diesem komischen Bodenangeln vom STrand aus auf kleine Fische angelten hatte ich mich wieder nen Fitz in der Schnur, also ´musste ich die gnaze Schnur abwickeln, um diese dann wieder richtig aufzuzwickeln, beim Abwickreln lies ich die Schnur mit MuschelKöder einfach vor meine Füsse in das ca. 30 cm tiefe Wasser fallen...
beim Aufwickeln der Schnur dann plötzlich ein Ruck und das gezappel ging los...hatte doch tatsächlich ganz in Ruhe sich eine Art weisser Seetäufel oder so was vor meine Füße geschlichen und den Ködersich einverleibt...was ein ekliger Fisch!!
 Den größten Bock riss jedoch mein VAter als ich erst 5 JAhre alt war, undangelnnoch doof fand. Er angelte in Kroatien auch immer mit Pose und Brotteig aufkleine Fische.
Sein damaliger Vermieter erkannte das mein Vater sehr enttäuscht war von den kloeinen Dingern und zeiget ihm ein Angelshop wo er sich doch einen Blinker kaufen sollte, damiter mal richtig grosse Fische fange...
Es sei gesagt, dass mein VAter ein totaler Urlaubsangler damals war, der echt gar keine Ahnung vom Angeln hatte. naja also kaufte er sich den größten Blinker den er auf die schnelle finden konnte...und fuhr zu einem kleinen Fischerdorf namens Mirna (Insek Brac) und schmiss das Ding weit vor das HAfenbecken vom PIer aus ins offenen Meer...alles was dann immer erzählte von diesem Tag war nur....
...die Rute bog sich...
...ich konnte das Ding kaum halten...
...ein riesen Ding ein riesen Ding war da im Wasser...
und plötzlich kamen viele Kinder angelaufen als die mich da hilflos rumeiern sahen...
...und schrien wie am Spiess irgendwas auf`S Wasser hinaus...
..man konnte immer noch eine komische aber grosse Schwanzflosse erkennen...
...und dann machte es krakkkk und meine arme ANgelrute brach 10cm überm der Rolle komplett durch.....

...ales er dann zurück in der Ferienwohung meiner Mama davon erzählte,dieja aus Kroatien,allerdings aus demInland kommt, bekam sie große Augen...
denn das Wort was die Kinder auf`S Wasser riefen hies "Tümmler"...und die Musstens wissen,waren ja alles Fischerkinder! ;o)

Die Rute steht heute noch bei meinem VAter im Schrank ;o)

Byevor now


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hy

-Beim Trolling vor Afrika eine Aldi-Einkaufstüte ...
-beim Fischen in hiesigen Gewässern einen riesigen Angelschirm (geöffnet)
-ebenfalls einen Hecht ohne Bauchflossen
-einen Marmorkarpfen mit ca. 1/3 fehlendem Kopf (dank Motorschraube - dennoch sehr gut verheilt!)
-eine Quappe mit 2 Maulbarteln
& -das kurioseste
beim Nachtangeln auf Aal, nach einem Biss den Anhieb gesetzt, 2 Minuten-Drill mit was auch immer .. danach keinen Kontakt mehr, Montage eingeholt & am Haken hing neben meinem Wurm auch noch eine halbverdaute, aber noch erkennbare Teeni-Ringelnatter. 

mfg
meridian​


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Das kann doch noch nicht alles sein.....|kopfkrat 

ich hab noch mind. zwei...|supergri 

wenn von euch nix mehr kommt , geh ich in die offensive:g 

Gruß robert #h


----------



## Flußbarschfan (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi, ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht! Ich habe sogar meinen Angelkumpel als Zeugen: Ich habe dieses Jahr in der Donau einen Flussbarsch auf Wurm gefangen. Als ich ihn ausnahm und wie üblich mit dem Zeigefinger die Innereien rausmachte, stach mich etwas in den Finger. Der Barsch hatte zwei blanke große 1er Wurmhaken im Bauch, war aber weder äußerlich krank noch irgendwie eingeschränkt gewesen. Leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht. Die zweite Kuriosität hat mein Kumpel 2003 zusammengebracht. Er hat tatsächlich eine Taube gefangen. Wie folgt: Wir fischten von einer Böschung herab auf Grund. Die Taube ist uns schon den ganzen Tag aufgefallen. Sie saß auf einem im Wasser stehenden Baum und beobachtete uns anscheinend. Auf einmal flog sie los, krachte in die Schnur meines Kumpels und verhedderte sich, der Drill war kurz und kapp. Tja, dann kam die Überaschung schlechthin-die Taube hatte einen Ring mit einer Telefonnmummer drauf. Wir also Handy raus und angerufen und siehe da, sie gehörte einem Taubenzüchter und der hatte mit Ihr an einem Brieftaubenwettbewerb teilgenommen. Er bat uns, ihr Wasser zu geben und sie dann frei zu lassen, was wir auch umgehend taten. Kurios oder, was man alles erlebt!


----------



## patzmaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi,

einen habe ich auch: 

Beim Stippfischen mit einer kleinen Teleskoprute ohne Beringung biß ein kleines Rotauge. Während des Einholens schnappte sich ein Hecht den "Köderfisch" und ließ einfach nicht mehr los. Meine Frau hielt dann den Kescher in das Wasser und ich dirigierte den Hecht hinein. 75 cm Hecht mit 12er - monofiler gefangen.  #6


----------



## bigcalli (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Einen 45´er Hecht an 3 m Unberingter hatte ich auch schon, desweiteren einige Enten, einen Schwan (der Drill meines Lebens, denn der zieht ganz schön schnell die Schnur von der rolle im Flug).Der Schwan lebt übrigens immer noch an der Ruhr|wavey: .Etliche Sachen von Anglern (die es vielleicht sein wollen) wie leere Dosen mais, leere Plastik Madendosen, Tüten etc.Kuriosester Fang war ne Forelle bei Kiefer ( in Oberhausen ) ohne das der Haken gepackt hatte, die Schnur hatte sich hinter dem Kiemendeckel verfangen.:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich durfte vor 5 Jahren an unserem Vereinsforellenteich bei einem Jungendvereinsangeln eine Regenbogenforellen (2kg!!!) drillen, die am Schwanz gehakt war. Die Süsse hatte so eine MENGE Kraft...........


----------



## Adrian* (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

und was ist das??? das sieht aus wie ne mischenung aus Wels,Forelle und schleie....


----------



## Case (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Neben Schwänen, Enten, Wasserhühnern, Haubentauchern und einem Kormoran auf Köderfisch ( alles released ) hatte ich mal einen ganz spektakulären Drill. Beim Blinkern in der Donau auf einmal einen heftigen Schlag in der Rute. Und dann gings in der Strömung links/rechts/links/rechts....mindestens 5 Minuten lang bis ich das Ding im ruhigeren Wasser hatte. Unter den Augen meiner ganzen Familie konnte mein Vater dann die Knochen eines Schafbeins keschern. Sauber im Kniegelenk gehakt.

Case


----------



## Leif-Jesper (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo!                       

                                       Der Megadorsch

Eines Tages angelte ich mit meinem Vater in Eckernförde.Ich angelte mit einem Pilker.Plötzlich wiederstand.Ich schlug an.Ein heftiger Wiederstand und meine Rute bog sich.Ein Junge, der bemerkte dass ich Etwas im Drill hatte, kam angelaufen.Auf die Frage "zieht er doll?" antwortete ich ja, der ist so gross, der zieht nur an den Grund und man spürt keine Flossenschläge, das is'n Megadorsch.Wier starrten auf's Wasser und ich pumpte fleißig meinen Dorsch an die Wasseroberfläche, wo dieser sich dann nach einiger Zeit als saubergehaktes, blitzblankes Grillrost entpuppte.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

zu nem kuriosen Fang kann ich einiges zum Besten geben. 
das krasseste Erlebnis war eine HALBE BRASSE  (kein Scherz!), die ich beim blinkern an der Leukmündung vor 2 jahren fing, die noch am leben war. Hinter der Rückenflosse war ALLES weg!!! nur die Schwimmblase war noch heil, und sie konnte mit den flosen noch schlagen und sich gerade halten, aber sie blutete stark. Ich habe den fisch von seinen Qualen erlöst. 
Dan fing ich einmal eine forelle von 39 cm, die mir beim beim Ausspülen,nachdem ich sie ausgeholt hatte, mir tatsächlich aus der Hand gesprungen ist, ich konnte ihr zucken spüren und war sehr überrascht, aber ich konnte sie, während sie dann im wasser aber tot und leblos absank, greifen und hatte sie wieder
KOF!!!


----------



## Adrian* (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@Joka

dir gefällt dat ding unten wa!!


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

-Aal auf Köderfisch, den er aber nicht genommen hatte, sondern das Stahlvorfach welches ihm bereits aus dem Hals hing hat sich in meinem Köderfischsystem verfangen

- Rotauche 20 cm und einen Schnürsenkelaal mit ein und demselben Haken, Der Weißfisch hatte den Tauwurm genommen und aus den Kiemen wieder raus wo dann der Aal eingestiegen ist

- Handtasche mit funktionstüchtiger Swatcharmbanduhr im Inneren

- Möwe auf Wobbler

- Entenkücken beim Stippen auf Made

- Kapitalen Schwan im Drill verloren, Köder Schwimmbrot - Schnurbruch durch LKW-Überquerung der Brücke die der Schwan im Flug von der Seite nehmen wollte. Schwan hat überlebt.

- Plattfisch mit Coladosenverschluß im Magen (diese guten alten zum Abreißen aus den 80ern)

- Goldorfe mit der Nympfe auf Sicht in einem Fluß (Oste Oberlauf) wo es diese Fischart normalerweise nicht gibt. Im gleichen Fluß kurz zuvor eine schöne Schleie (in unserer Gegend äußerst selten, in der Oste gibt es diese Fischart überhaupt nicht)

- amerikanischer Flußkrebs auf Gummifisch (geführt ohne Stopp)

- beim Aalangeln die ganze Nach nicht keinen Biß an den Angeln, aber in der Köderfischsenke meines Kumpels war gaaaanz dicht vor dem Ufer ein richtig dicker Hecht von etwa 80 cm


----------



## Adrian* (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

mir fällt grad ein, im hafen hat en freund en kompletten gartenstuhl raus gezogen!
und die feuerwehr hat bei uns an ne rampe en auto rausgezogen, inhalt ca.20 spinner,gummifische,haken,blei und anderes zeug....


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@fishmanschorsch / all
ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich auch schon mal. Ich sah in etwa 30 Meter Entfernung vom Ufer gaaaanz derbe etwas rauben und warf gleich einen fetten Effzett Blinker an diese besagte Stelle in den Baggersee. Als ich einholte klatschte es genau an dieser Stelle schon wieder. Das machte mich mißtrauisch und ich warf wieder hin. Und siehe da Kontakt und was für einer!!! Mächtig Zug auf der Leine und dann hatte ich meinen Kontrahenten auch schon an der Oberflächte. Zur Landung kam es nicht mehr denn erstens hätte ich ein Gaff gebraucht und zweitens brüllte der Typ irgendwas von Beatmungsgerät und Schläuchen, daß mir sofort der Appetit verging. Sah auch unapetitlich aus mit soner schwarzen ledernen Haut und dann diese ganzen Tentakeln, Barteln, dem dicken Doppelbuckel auf dem Rücken und diesem riesen Auge.

Im Nachhinein habe ich mal ein Bild davon gezeichnet... |kopfkrat
Jetzt weiß ich das Luftblasen, die ein Taucher absondert beim Zerplatzen an der Oberfläch ähnlich wie das Rauben eines Hechtes oä. aussieht #q


----------



## Bjoerrn (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Beim Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ein Schlauchboot voller besoffener Jungdänen, die ein wenig dich vor Land herfuhren. Nachdem sich etliche Meter meiner Schnur um ihre Schraube gewickelt hatten, ging nichts mehr. Nach langem tüdeln hatten sie den Kram dann irgendwann entwirrt, fuhren auf mich zu, und übergaben wir mit einem "Sorry" die Montage! Wieder eine Bestätigung, dass die Dänen einfach ein nettes Volk sind. In Deutschland hätte ich mich vermutlich im günstigsten Fall beschimpfen lassen müssen. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Leif-Jesper (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo Adrian, 
da dieser Thread von etwas Anderem handelt, mache ich einen neuen auf, wo wir darüber diskutieren können.


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Also wenn man Müll hier auch erwänen soll bitte:

- Toten Hund (muß man den auch schuppen?) |kopfkrat 
- Totes Schwein (halbverwest und super Drill!!! #6 )
- Ratte oder eigendlich Wasserratte auf Effzett Blinker. Der Drill war unspektakulär, die Landung aber sehr heftig mit extremen Fluchten und Bissen. Das Hakenlösen hat sie selber vorgenommen!  
- jede Menge Plastiktüten auf Spinner
PS. Weiß hier einer wie man die Biester kocht |kopfkrat 
- Stellnetz auf Pilker (released)


----------



## Reisender (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@Bondex

 Die Biester werden nicht Gekocht, die werden Tiefgefrohren und in kleinen stücken serviert :m:m


 Hatte mal einen Hecht auf 50g Blei, hat nicht loss gelassen bis ich ihn verständlich machen konnte das das für ihn gift ist. habe ihn wieder in seinen elemend zurück gesetzt.(dummer Hecht) :q da er 20 minuten immer am ufer entlang schwam. |kopfkrat


----------



## Sockeye (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Einen 11 Pfünder Rotlachs. Beim Drill dachte ich es wäre ein 60pf Königslachs, doch als ich ihn endlich landen konnte, hatte er noch eine Fliege im Maul, samt Vorfach, Blei, Schnur...noch mehr Schnur und der Rute und einer schönen Baitcaster Rolle.. |supergri


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Schön, langsam kommt hier ja einiges zusammen.#6 

Ich bin mitte april mit der feinen feederrute an einen dorfteich gefahren welcher im durchmesser keine 50 meter hat. mit 18 er schnur und 14er haken und futterkorb plus drei maden konnte ich erst einen 56er karpfen und dann zwei rotaugen fangen...
dann ein ganz zarter zuppelbiss, anhieb und vom gefühl her wieder ein karpfen. als ich den fisch dann zu gesicht bekam, war der #t schreck groß: 91 cm hecht von 11 pfund hatte den haken im maulwinkel . nach weiteren 10 minuten konnte ich meinen bisher größten hecht landen. 
da versucht man es an fluss und see mit riesen köfis, monster blinkern und dreipfündigen wobblern|uhoh: , und dann auf made|kopfkrat .
Gruß robert


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@Reisender
aha also doch einfrieren und dann sicher grillen? Denn wer Plastiktüten gern fritiert hat sie noch nie gegrillt probiert.

Und was ist jetzt mit toten Hunden.


----------



## Joka (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Wenn mein Post schon einfach so gelöscht wurde,würde ich doch bitte einen Grund per PN von dem Admin der das war haben.....


 nich zu viel verlangt oder?


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Was, Dreipfundwobbler????


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Dreipfundwobbler, Blinkergroßwieküchentisch, hat nix geholfen.. 

Made und futterkorb ist top auf hecht von 90cm - 1m!|rolleyes 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Meinst du das jetzt ernst?Fotos, Fotos, Fotos, Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(mit Grössenvergleich!)


----------



## C.K. (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@Joka
Deinen Thread wurde durch den Mod Hummer gelöscht, da er nicht zum Thema passte. Wenn Du ein Problem damit hast, kontaktiere ihm einfach per PM.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das jetzt ernst?Fotos, Fotos, Fotos, Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(mit Grössenvergleich!)


 

Nicht wirklich|rolleyes , aber ich hab schon wobbler von knapp30 cm und bin zu der einsicht gekommen, lieber mit großen ködern zu fischen. den hecht hab ich wirklich so gefangen, ist aber schon ein paar jahre her und ich habe noch ein mini polaroid foto davon. allerdings ohne größenvergleich..
gruß robert#h


----------



## drogba (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

neulich im angelpark hatte mein nachbar ne forelle am haken die grade dabei war zu schlucken da ich dort ein schwarm vermutete schleppte ich zur selben zeit dort und auch ich hatte ein biss.die Forellen hatte nun ich und mein nachbar am haken.haben die natürlich auch raus bekommen


----------



## Broesel (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Jo..Sohnemann hatte am Forellenpuff auch mal nen netten Fang. Die Schnur fing plötzlich an zu laufen...blieb stehen..fing wieder an zu laufen. Also eigentlich nix besonderes, wenn man angelt  

Der Drill war jedoch etwas merkwürdig...|kopfkrat 
Null Widerstand, dann mal leichtes zittern...dann hing sein Gegenüber mal fest...und raus kam dann so Krebs...  
War schon irgendwie Lustig... |supergri 
Den schönstzen Drill hatte ich aber selber...man muß sich wundern, an was man alles denkt, wenn man im Elbstrom nen Verhüterli so hakt, dass das Teil sich richtig aufblasen kann... |supergri


----------



## fishermax (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



			
				Pitchy schrieb:
			
		

> Erlebt hab ich bisher natürlich sauch die eher normalen Dinge, wie ne Jungente die sich einfach die Made samt Haken meiner Stipp schnappt.
> 
> Aber drei kuriose Dinge hab ich auch zu Berichten:
> 
> ...


 Der ' iglica ' ist übrigens nichts anderes als ein Hornhecht!
Mfg Max


----------



## Donau Armin (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Mich selbst,     mehrmals, 
einmal schmerzhaft als ich beim einpacken nach dem Aalfischen in völliger Dunkelheit in einen Drilling fasste,
an sonsten ei9ne Plastik-ALDI Tüte die in der Strömung´häftigen Wiederstand leistete und
ein blaues Damenkleid. Leider, oder besser gottseidank ohne Inhalt.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich leg noch einen nach, mir fallen ab und zu fast vergessene kuriositäten wieder ein. bin halt vergesslich, aber das liegt in der familie- meine oma hat das auch 

Wir waren zu dritt in dänemark am randers fjord zum nachtangeln. auf meine frage nach dorschen, hieß es: " ich angel hier schon sei 12 jahren und hier gibts keine dorsche, nur große aale!!"
wegen der starken strömung hab ich ne brandungsrute, 50er schnur und paternoster verwendet. vor meinem angelplatz befanden sich zudem noch etliche alte holzpfähle 3 meter entfernt im wasser. dann ein biss, anhieb und richtig wiederstand. als die schnur kurz vor den pfählen war, dachte ich an den aal meines lebens. hop oder top, bevor er sich festsetzt...
dann flog ein dorsch von 65 cm und 4 pfund im schein der kopflampe über mich hinweg und landete 10 meter hinter mir im schilf;+  ! 

also: hört auf die alten hasen, aber glaubt nicht alles! 
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Mr.Teeq (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

also neben diversen enten und haubentauer und ner schildkröte hatte ich auch schon die größere ausgabe von ente an der angel: ein schwan!!!!
die übergroße weiße ente ist mir durch die schnur geschwommen und hat sich in der montage verheddert, obwohl die schwäne die schur normalerweise ja sehr gut sehen?!  |kopfkrat 
auf jeden fall hat das teil gleich damit angefangen oder zumindest versucht wie wild mit den flügeln zu starten und aufem wasser weg zu rennen und los zu fliegen, und ich sag euch son teil mit ner spannweite von gut 2 metern hat ne mords kraft!! hatte ne 35er hauptschnur drauf aber auch damit null chance,der lies die bremse glühen    bin dann mit nem angelkollegen mit seinem boot dem armen tier hinterhergefahren, als wirs dann endlich eingeholt haben hat er sich auch ganz brav ohne großes beisen und fauchen am hals ins boot zerren lassen und wir ham die schnur wieder los bekommen! der arme kerl war föllig platt vom drill (ok ich auch aber für uns wars en mords spaß  :m  )


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Glaub ich. |supergri  vor drei wochen war ich auf streife in berlin und da stand auch son weißes monster am straßenrand und hat den weg ins wasser nicht mehr gefunden. zu dritt haben wir ihn eingekreist und wie ein torero hab ich das federvieh mit meiner jacke in eine ecke gescheucht und am hals zu packen bekommen. mit der linken unterm kopf den hals gepackt und mit der rechten den rest vom viech untern arm geklemmt und ab zum wasser. war schon ein erlebnis, gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Jschleusi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

mir fallen spontan zwei sachen ein:

hab mal eine seeschwalbe beim hornhechtfischen in dk auf heringsfetzen gefangen. war ein lustiger drill in die luft, unter wasser, wieder aufs wasser und wieder in die luft. da ich schon genug hornies hatte, ist sie noch mal davongekommen|supergri 

im forellensee hab ich mal ein halbes forfach mit haken und 3,5 kg regenbogenforelle dran gefangen. mein twister hatte sich nur um das vorfach gewickelt. keine ahnung wie das gehalten hat!


----------



## taildancer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab da auch noch was.
Beim posenangeln mit nen paar maiskörnern als köder hatte ich mal nen heftigen biss.und was hatte ich dran?...genau,richtig zwei fische!
aber jetzt kommts,der eine war ein ca 40cm hecht der ander ein 10 cm barsch!!!AUF MAIS!
hab nich schlecht gekieckt!
bei meinen letzten angelurlaub in finnland,saß ich am strand und hörte plötzlich neben mir im wasser ein platschen!im seichten wasser konnte ich dann nen 40-45 er hecht entdecken...mehr oder weniger tot!
Hab dann zum kescher gegriffen und ihn rausgeholt und dann sah ich,dass er noch eine kleine brasse im maul hatte.ich dachte zuerst der hecht sei daran erstickt,aber falsch,ein größerer hecht muss den gerade schluckenden angeriffen haben und hatte ihn dabei ziehmlich übel verletzt!
nun aber zu dem wirklich kuriosem.ich dachte mir die brasse ist doch ein spitzen mittagessen für meine katze und  zog sie aus dem hechtmaul...und die brasse war putzmunter!...bis meine katze kam...


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich weiß, ihr habt noch mehr!!! raus damit......  wenn hier genug zusammen gekommen ist, mach ich mal ne tabelle mit den kuriosesten dingern zurecht..

gruß robert#h


----------



## Peter Dorsch (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo Robert!
Abgesehen von dem üblichen"Zivilisationsmüll"welcher durch nette
"Zeitgenossen"in unseren Gewässern entsorgt werden :r ,habe ich in
meinen nunmehr 42 Jahren als organisierter Angler so manche Absonderlichkeit
zur Strecke gebracht.So Ende der 70er Jahre beim Aalangeln an einem
Elbarm bei Wittenberg -einen ausgewachsenen Elbebieber-hatte sich in
der Schnur verfangen,war in der Nacht ein spannender Drill.
Vor drei Wochen in einem"Forellenpuff"drei Regenbogenforellen mit verkürztem
Schwanzstiel,hinter der "Fettflosse"begann schon die Schwanzflosse,ansonsten völlig normal auch vom Ernährungszustand.
Allerdings etwas komisch"zappelig"im Drill.Der Besitzer der Anlage erklärte
mir diese Verkrüppelung mit einem versagen der Klimaanlage im Bruthaus,
die Erbrütungstemperatur wäre Infolgedessen zu hoch gewesen,von daher
der Mißwuchs.
Den kuriosesten Fang hatte mein Angelkumpel Thomas 2002 in Avik,Südnorwegen,er konnte nach schweißtreibendem "pumpen"
aus ca.120Meter Tiefe einen 205er. Pirelli Spikesreifen an Bord ziehen.
Dieser wurde dann an Land im Müllkontainer releaset.   

Gruß Peter Dorsch #h  #h


----------



## marmis0205 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

N´Schwan im Angelpark Witterschlick. War der Drill meines Lebens, wurde aber wieder freigelassen ( der Schwan, nicht ich !! )


----------



## spin-paule (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Am Kocher in Schwäbisch Hall habe ich beim Spinnfischen vor vielen Jahren ein aufschraubbares Teleobjektiv "gefangen". Dachte erst, es ist ein Hänger, aber nach einer Weile löste sich das Teleobjektiv vom Grund. Leider war es innen voller Sand.


----------



## JunkieXL (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

also neben 2 Möwen beim Brandungsangeln habe ich schon einige kleine Barsche auf Mais erwischt nen Babyhecht auf Tauwurm, eine 56er Regenbogenforelle in der Ostsee auf 10g Eigenbaublinker, und zwar als ich den Blinker vor meinen Füßen testete um zu kucken wie er läuft.

Aber nun kommt das beste ein guter Freund meines Vaters ist seit 40 Jahren Fischer in der Ostsee vor Kühlungsborn, vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hatte er eine 45er Schleie im Netz LEBENDIG er sagt das er sowas nochnie erlebt hat.


----------



## Aitor (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ein Bikinioberteil, nen Müllsack, 2 Bisamratten auf Boilie, einige Dreikantmuscheln beimTwistern und diverseses Federvieh...


----------



## Willhelm Klink (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich hatte mal 4,56 meter stahldrat so um die 6mm an em blinker dran,ich hatte noch nix gefangen un dachte mir mess grad mal aus wie lang das is


----------



## Hansi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

In Norwegen vor Halsnoy eine völlig in geflochtene Schnur eingewickelte Krabbe. Hat mir vor lauter Dankbarkeit beim auswickeln kräftig in den Finger gekniffen, das arme Tier.
In der Ostsee beim Pilken ne Bierdose (leider leer, naja bis aufs Salzwasser) und diversen anderen Müll und beim Heringsangeln im Überseehafen ne Handtasche (war auch leer).


----------



## AalNils (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Letztes Jahr beim Spinnfischen in der Elbe fing ich auch einen überdimensional großen Zander, so dachte ich, nach einem 15 minütigem Drill gegen die Strömung hatte ich "ihn" dann - eine DHL Kiste, Absender und Empfänger waren nichtmehr zu identifizieren, auf gemacht, diverse Erotikartikel drinnen gefunden. (2 Tuben Gleitgel, 1 Vibrator, viel Unterwäsche). Alles hab ich noch bei mir im Keller, natuerlich OVP! Wer Interesse hat, Preis ist VHB 

Gruß


----------



## charly151 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

An der Oder: 1Ast+150m Monofile+200gr Grundblei+ Aal 74cm 
Am Vereinsteich: Schmuckschildkröte, Eingeweide vom Schaf,
                       Vereinstrunkenbold ( nicht gehakt aber rausgefischt|supergri |supergri )

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi,

ich hatte schon mal eine Ente, einen Kormoran und einen Gummistiefel in dem sich ein Aal von ca. 35 cm befand am Haken. Als Krönung überhaupt: Ein Toupet.


----------



## Bjoerrn (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ein Schlauchboot mit 4 besoffenen Dänen. 

Fuhren etwas dicht vor Land die Jungs. Erst lautes Gesinge, dann stummes Staunen, als der Außenborder versagte, und man feststellte, dass die Schnur sich anständig um den "Propeller" gewickelt hatte. 

Ein Lob auf die freundlichen Dänen. Nachdem sie das Ganze enttüdelt hatten und das Boot wieder lief, fuhren sie ans Ufer und brachten mir sogar die Montage wieder. Entschuldigten sich sogar noch.... In Deutschland hätte man auf die Angler gemotzt...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## bw1 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin,

meine kuriosesten Fänge bis jetzt:

- 2 Karpfen auf einmal: 20-pfünder saß am Haken, ein 16er hatte sich 2 m  davor in der Hauptschnur verwickelt. Der Drill war sehr merkwürdig. Heftig aber kurz, da sich die beiden Fische offenbar nicht auf eine Richtung einigen konnten.

- Ein Brassen mit zwei Rückenflossen (nebeneinander)

- Ein Staubsauger beim Spinnangeln (interessehalber gewogen: 16 Pfund). Na gut, funktioniert hat er nicht mehr...

Gruß, burkhard


----------



## esox_105 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



> - Ein Staubsauger beim Spinnangeln (interessehalber gewogen: 16 Pfund). Na gut, funktioniert hat er nicht mehr...


 
..., aber beim Drill kam bestimmt freude  auf oder?


----------



## Großfischjäger (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Konnte vor einigen Jahren einen *Sonnenbarsch* im Rhein
fangen.#6 
Der war Wunderschön, hab ihn natürlich wieder schwimmen gelasen.


----------



## zander55 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

-Einen 81cm großen Koi
-Ein Karpfen mit 6 Bartel (2 Links und 4 Rechts).
-Eine Ente auf Schwimmbrot.
-Zwei Schildkröten auf Dosenmais 
-Ein Schuh mit Gummifisch.


----------



## Schlurpsi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

hallo,
hatte auch schon mehrere Schwäne in der Schnur die sich aber alle selbst, nach kurzem Drill,befreien konnten.Desweiteren:2 Schildkröten,einen String-tanga beim Blinkern|kopfkrat ,eine Fledermaus die sich beim Nachtangeln in der Schnur verhedderte und fast ertrunken wäre, wenn ich nicht nach gut 15 Minuten wildestem gezappel meines Leuchtschwimmers nachgeschaut hätte#d 
1 Ente auf Schwimmbrot,mehrere Futterkörbe.#c 
Hatte letztes Jahr noch ein lustiges Erlebnis am Rhein:In dem Moment als ein Kormoran auf uns zugeflogen kam, bekam ich einen Biss auf meine Grundrute,ich also hin und angeschlagen.Der Kormoran mittlerweile direkt über uns muss so einen Schreck bekommen haben dass er statt in die Richtung zu sehen in die er flog,sich nach hinten umdrehte.Was er hätte lieber nicht tun sollen, da in seiner Flugbahn ein grösserer Baum stand.|supergri Es kam wie es kommen musste:volle Kanne ins Geäst, dann freier Fall nach unten und mit lautem platschen aufs wasser:q :q :q :q der arme Kerl wusste garnicht was los war.


----------



## Schlurpsi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

den k...Smiley wollt ich net haben#c


----------



## heinrich (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

einer meiner ersten urlaube in norge AAFJORD ich in der mitternachtssonne
alleine mit dem gemieteten dieselkutter und meiner ersten Penn Senator gefüllt mit Dynema weiß (der neueste Hit) Flattermakrele und richtig blei,Biss verschlagen ok nochmal ne drift.Diesmal hängt er!!! der Drill fordert mir alles ab
aus grösserer Entfernung nähert sich Gaanz langsam ein Norwegischer Juksa Fischer oder vielleicht nähere ich mich auch....irgentwann taucht dann die Schleppleine des Norwegers auf,der geht längsseits und kriegt sich nicht mehr ein vor lachen "Zitat wenn du Wal fangen willst brauchst du ein größeres Boot" war erst ganz schön peinlich und dann witzig.
Einen Hummer der sich in der Schnur verfangen hat Länge=75 cm >5 pfd
im selben Urlaub ein Seeteufel in der Hummerreuse.
Einen Tannenbaum inkl. Lamettaresten vor Fjellveröja aus 250 m,war schwerstarbeit.Eine Panzermine beim reusenfischen für Köfis.
Einen Kescher in der Eder nachdem ich meinen eigenen einen Tag vorher verloren hatte. 
Bin mal zu unserem Vereinsteich gekommen sagt mein kumpel ich hab gerade einen Biber gesehen, Ich: "alles klar Dirk "der hat ein bisam verwechselt.
Moment später tauch ein fetter biber vor mir auf hat sich wohl aus nem wildpark/Zoo abgesetzt und ist die Ruhr runter.
Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Johannes83 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Leider meinerseits wenig kurioses ausser 10 Schlangen auf Köfi am Balaton bei Balatonfüred. Sie versuchten sich auch über die gefangenen, im Wasser hängenden Fische herzumachen.

Interessanteres jedoch von meinem Vater:
In der Rott einen Panzerschreck der Wehrmacht und 2 Jahre später eine Wasserleiche einer Frau aus einem Ort 3km flussauf, die beim Baden ertrank.
( Anfang der 60er )


----------



## bennie (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

-einen 99cm langen aal, auf made am 12er vorfach   (haaaammmergeiler Drill sage ich euch, Adrenalin pur)
-den gleichen Hecht innerhalb eines Monats 2 mal fehlgehakt...
-den obligatorischen stiefel, gepumt wie sau da voller schlamm
-mich selbst - einmal den wurmhaken durch den zeigefinger, kam vorm nagel wieder raus


----------



## bennie (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



			
				Johannes83 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider meinerseits wenig kurioses ausser 10 Schlangen auf Köfi am Balaton bei Balatonfüred. Sie versuchten sich auch über die gefangenen, im Wasser hängenden Fische herzumachen.
> 
> Interessanteres jedoch von meinem Vater:
> In der Rott einen Panzerschreck der Wehrmacht und 2 Jahre später eine Wasserleiche einer Frau aus einem Ort 3km flussauf, die beim Baden ertrank.
> ( Anfang der 60er )


 
Den Panzerschreck hätt' ich auch gerne gefangen


----------



## Johannes83 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Den Panzerschreck hätt' ich auch gerne gefangen


 

Leider hat ein Nachbar die Polizei verständigt #q und die kam dann auch prompt, Mit dem Rad und umgehängtem Gewehr damals natürlich noch.


----------



## sadako (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi, 
ich wollte im Sommer 2004 in der Saale mit Pose und einem kleinen Würmchen Köderfische fangen - und fing auch in der Tat einen Barsch, der nach ca. 5 Sekunden Drill von einem 92cm langen Hecht gepackt wurde. Dieser hatte sich so dermaßen in seiner verhängnisvollen Beute verbissen, dass ich ihn ohne größere Komplikationen landen konnte. Der arme Barsch hat leider auch noch gelebt und war übel zugerichtet - habe ihn natürlich gleich von seinen Qualen erlöst. Da angelt man auf Köderfisch und fängt den eigentlich erst anschließend erwarteten Zielfisch gleich mit. |supergri Der kleine Barsch tat mir allerdings schon sehr leid - ich hatte NIE vor illegaler-und unbeabsichtigterweise mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln.
LG, Sadako


----------



## hawkeye (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab mal ne ca 3 Pfund schwere Karausche mit ner Farbmutation erwischt.
Bis auf zwei karauschenbraune Flecken sah die gute aus wie ein Goldfisch...
Hab mir was gewünscht und sie released  :g


----------



## Mr. Pink (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

mein bruder hat sich mal selbst gehakt, weil jemand gegen seine angel gerannt ist^^


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich habe beim jiggen in einem vereinssee einmal eine abgehackte schweinenase mit meinem gummifisch gehakt :v

also was alles so als köder verwendet wird...


----------



## bennson (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich in Forlida : Riesen Krebs .. der sah ziemlich ekelig aus und hatte grünliche Flügel .. denke zur fortbewegung ... und einen Stingrey ( StachelRochen ) für mich als Deutscher wars schon schock son Vieh ausm Kanal zu hohlen ..

Sonstdiverse Tüten mit manch ekeligen Inhalt |uhoh:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Mutationen:







Missbildung - arme Sau!  






Zerhackt, Gefressen, wieder Ausgespuckt (von Kormoran oder Reiher) - und doch noch lebensfähig! Wer von uns hätte so nen lebenswillen? #t


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Beim Feedern im Rhein eine geldwangenschildkröte auf Made da nicht heimisch wollt ich sie entnehmen und meiner Freundin mitbringen. Ich hab sie innen Stoffbeutel gesetzt aber als ich nach 5 Minuten nach ihr sehen wollte war sie weg.

In einem kleinen Teich in einem stillgelegten Steinbruch eine Brassen/Rotauge-Kreuzug. Färbung wie Brasse Körperbau und Augenfarbe wie Rotauge.. interessanter Fisch. 

Beim Feedern mit Futterkorb eine Rotfeder, allerdings hatte die nicht gebissen sondern sich mit den Brusflossen im Drahtbügel des Futterkorbs verfangen.

@Foolish Farmer
Der Aal ist wohl nen eindeutiger Beleg das Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden, sonst hätte dieser das garantiert nicht überlebt.


----------



## Zoddl (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Zwar nicht unbedingt alles unspektakuläre, aber lustige Fänge...

Damals als Angelknirps (und Schwarzangler.... huch) im zarten Alter von 5 Jahren am Dorfgraben:
"Ommaaaaaaaa, da is was grosses dran!!" Zusammen "drillten" wir dann das vordere Rad von nem Fahrrad. Keine zehn Minuten später riss die Schnur, als dann das restliche Fahrrad im Drill das erste Mal an der Oberfläche war. 
Als Fünfjähriger war ich echt stolz drauf! War sozusagen auch meiner erster "Platte(n)".

Mit sieben oder acht Jahren hatte ich meine bis heute einzigste Goldschleie releast. Habs erst für nen Goldfisch mit komischen Flossen gehalten und erst zu Hause bemerkt, was das grad wirklich war.

So mit etwa zehn (mittlerweile mit Angelschein!) beim Karpfenangeln in nem kleinen Baggersee zog mir nen RIESIGER Karpfen die Angel ins Wasser. Warum ich weiss, das der Karpfen riesig war??
In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn bin ich sofort der Rute hinterhergeschwommen und hab versucht den Karpfen im Wasser zu drillen. Natürlich ohne Bodenkontakt mit den Füssen! Ein paar Sekunden später war der Karpfen im rettenden Schilf und ich einige Meter weiter Richtung Seemitte! 
Ich sag ja, muss nen RIESENVIEH gewesen sein 

Zwar nicht gefangen, aber erwähnenswert:
Beim Radfahren gen Angelplatz sah ich nen Hecht (ca. 45cm) mit "frischer" Bisswunde in einem alten Entwässerungsgraben halbtot an der Oberfläche paddeln. Der Graben war damals vielleicht nen Meter breit, max. 50cm tief und komplett mit Wasserlinsen bedeckt. Abzüglich dem Schilfbewuchs am Ufer.
Beim entlanglaufen am Graben, war ständig Bewegung unter den Wasserlinsen zu sehen. Was es war... keine Ahnung, aber einiges war offensichtlich grösser! Fische hätte dort sicherlich niemand vermutet. 


... und leider eben nen Haufen Müll! In einem Jahr hab ich meine persönlichen Rekord in der Kategorie "Damenbinde" gleich zweimal schlagen können. Beide auf nen 7er GuFi! Gewogen und vermessen hab ich aber keine davon... Sorry!


Zoddl


----------



## Jockel13883 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

-Schildkröte auf Made an der Stippe
-Ente, nachdem sie mir durch die Schnur geschwommen ist
-68er Hecht auf Tauwurm
-Positionslicht von nem Schiff (grün, also steuerbord)
-diverse kleidungsstücke


----------



## sebastian (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

- 70cm Hecht auf 1 Maiskorn am 12er Haken und dünnem Vorfach
- kleiner Hecht hatte auch den Köfi + Stahlvorfaches meines Freundens im maul, war schon ein interessanter Drill.
- Verrosteter Spinner
- Gummifisch mit Verrostetem Einzelhaken
- Einmal beim Karpfenfischen hängen geblieben, gut angerissen, Schnur is gerissen aber vor mir is noch ein rest am boden gelegen, also um einen Stock gewickelt und weiter gezogen, kleine Rute mit Rolle rausgezogen 
- Hab mich in einem Vorfach eingehängt, das ein karpfen im Maul hatte, der is irgendeinem angler abgerissen und ich hab mit meinem haken in das vorfach getroffen, das glaubt mir wahrscheinlich niemand.
- An Fischen bin ich beim Blinkern schon öfters hängen geblieben, das letzte Mal hatte ich eine große Karpfenschuppe am Haken ...

Hab früher auch nur gedacht dummes Geschwätz aber nach fast 10 Jahren angeln glaub ich so einiges


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab auch noch ein ganz kurios mutiertes Monster|scardie:|scardie:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/bilder/u3426by6GDJ3PKj.jpg

[Edit by Raabi himself: hatte ja garnich die Erlaubnis, das Bild einzustellen...deshalb nur der Link]


----------



## Green Highlander (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich kann von zwei wahren Geschichten zweier Freunde breichten die beim Lachsfischen in der Gaula jeweils einen Biber an den Haken bekamen. Landen konnte allerdings keiner der beiden die ungewohnte Beute! 
Anglerlatein? Der eine Angler war Sepp Prager und ist zumindest bei Fliegenfischern sehr bekannt. Der andere Simon Kitcher einer der besten Guides an der Gaula. In beiden Faellen hatte der Biber die Fliege richtig genommen. Bei Sepp nahm er eine Green Highlander!

Skitt fiske

Green Highlander


----------



## oknel (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Dieser Beitrag wird nicht angezeigt, da sich Raabiat auf Ihrer Ignorier-Liste befindet. 

mfg


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

dieses Jahr beim Heringsangeln an der Nordmole in Kiel einen Seestern mit Ente als Köder...
Ausgeworfen und gerade als das Blei aufs Wasser klatscht kam eine Ente vorbei, verheddert sich in der Schnur und zieht alles richtung Mole. Die Ente wurde langsamer, es lösten sich einige Federn und als ich meine Schnur auf der anderen Molenseite einsammelte hing an einem Haken ein kleiner Seestern.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hab dieses Jahr auch einen komischen Karpfen gefangen. Gebissen auf Schwimmbrot. Hab mir immer gewundert warum ich ihn 3 mal vorher versemmelt habe beim Anhieb. Mir kamen die Bisse richtig vorsichtig vor. Na ja mit sonem Maul zu fressen muss recht umständlich sein...Habe ihn dann danach "erlöst":c. Er war von den Karpfen die ich diesjahr in den Teich gefangen habe, der kleinste von allen und kam warscheinlich mit den fressen nicht hinterher#d 
so wie das Maul aussah, glaube ich, das er "früher" mal unsachgemäß abgehakt worden ist:r und der Haken einfach herrausgerissen worden ist#q .

Nur eine Vermutung !


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Bäääh...
Da sind ja ne menge von eklichen Viechern.
Was nicht heisst das ich Schiss hätte...


----------



## iguana417 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ist schon sehr interessant, was man alles an den Hacken bzw in die Schnur bekommen kann. 
Ich hatte früher mal beim Nachtangeln eine Fledermaus dran. Habe sie beim auswerfen aus der Luft geholt.
Desweitern hier am Kupfergraben hat wieder eine Menge Metal das Tageslicht erneut erblickt.
Mal schauen, was ich morgen wieder an Land ziehe....


----------



## Quark (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Einen Schwan - leider verloren  
einen aufgeklappten Regenschirm war ein harter drill
einen Hecht auf Teig (beim einholen)
zwei Hechte die Barsche überbissen hatten die sich an meinen Würmern vergnügt hatten
einen Pilker den ein Mitangler vom Kutter eine Drift vorher verloren hatte
ein halbes Fahrrad (stark verottet wahrscheinlich Vorkriegsmodell  )


----------



## lemure muik (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

huhu ..

kurios: ein sicherheitsstiefel mit stahlkappe im rhein - guter drill |supergri
ein gufi anner monoschnur, exakt der gleiche wie einer in meinem koffer.

mutation: ein hecht vor ca. 13 jahren im goldkanal bei rastatt auf spinner gebissen, S-förmige wirbelsäule, konnte sich losreissen, flüchtete aufgrund seiner behinderung aber im kreis - hatte ihn anschliessend mit der hand fangen können. größe ca. 60 cm & war lecka ;o)

) de muik


----------



## Ascanius (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

also mal eine geschichte von meinem Kursleiter vom angelscheinlehrgang:

Er saß am Vereinssee auf Karpfen, und wie das so ist muss man ja auch mal ne stange Wasser wegstellen. Naja das hätte er mal besser nicht getan denn in dem moment ist ein Karpfen oder sonst irgentwas mit der gesamten Rute abgehauen. Tja eine Woche später rief nen junger Angler bei ihm an das er ne Rute am See gefunden hat, da sagte er er könne die behalten allerdings wollte der Junge das nicht und so ist mein Lehrgangsleiter zum See gefahren um die Rute abzuholen. Als er dann angekommen war merkte er das seine eigene Rute wieder ans Ufer getrieben war.


----------



## caprifischer79 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Lustige Geschichten hier..
Eine Ente, in der Luft mit nem kleinen Twister im Flügel gehakt..also mein Kollege wars, ich durft operieren.. Hinter uns Zaungäste deren Vorurteile alle bestätigt wurden..
Die berühmte Alditüte beim Aalangeln..
Nen Barsch auf nen Kaulbarsch den wiederum auf nen Mistwurm ohne zu bemerken..


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

hole den Thread mal wieder hoch:b|scardie:


*ein Karpfen mit 5 Barteln*


----------



## Vampilein (18. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

na dann will ich hier auch mal was beitragen 


ich am stippen, pose zieht schräg weg, ich angeschlagen - mordswiderstand, knüppel krumm, kein zappeln nix. kommt an die oberfläche, denk ich "wus, nen ast??" ne nix ast - flusskrebs  hat sich mit ner schere am wirbel festgehalten ;D

woche später, gleiche stelle, gleiches bissverhalten, gleiche angel --> war dann ein maßiger hecht - in der brustflosse gehakt  

eine weile später - vorm schilf ne rute mit wurmbündel auf karpfen und schleie ausgelegt - heftiger biss - mords drill...
hat sich ein hecht meine würmer einverleibt, ein glück hatte ich ein "bleivorfach" dran  also mit mehreren kleinen schrotbleien überbleit um den köder auf grund zu legen - hielt den hecht von ab mir das vorfach zu zerlegen 

und zu guter letzt noch einen von meinem vater - er wurde darauf hin "schwanzhaker" genannt 
hochseeangeln auf kabeljau - schönen 400g pilker + patanosta dran.
ein ruck in der rute, knüppel krumm in der größenordnung "spitze am griff" (die gute alte silstar powertip war für sowas immer gut  hats aber auch sehr gut weggesteckt) und eine halbe stunde später war dann alles klar. einen kabeljau von 25 pfund sauber in der schwanzwurzel gehakt, der kollege wollte runter, mein daddy wollt ihn lieber oben 


ahso und einen hab ich doch noch 
lanzarote.... mein vater und ich im hafen am angeln, mit sardinenfetzen.... zwischendurch die route in der tür-tasche vom auto eingeklemmt.... auf einmal ein ruck, das ding fliegt raus, über die hafenkante ins wasser....
scheiß auf die rute, aber um die schöne shimano freilaufrolle wars schade.... 
vor ort neues zeug besorgt, aber außer heftigem widerstand und dem gefühl eines steines an der angel NIX 
im jahr drauf anständiges zeug (schwere pilkrute + quick 5001, 2,5fach übersetzt mit geflochtener 60er und 90er monofilen vorfächern) mitgenommen.
gleiches bissverhalten, diesmal aber eben ein vielfaches an druck ausüben gekonnt.... nach 2 stunden drill kam ein rocken an die wasseroberfläche von etwa 2-2,5m spannweite.
der versuch das vieh mit hilfe anwesender bootsleute zu landen schlug fehl - die bootshaken von denen waren nicht stark genug und bogen auf =/
in dem zusammenhang waren immer die mitleidigen blicke anderer angler witzig, wenn wir als köfis sardinen nahmen die größer waren als das was die dort fingen


----------



## BMG619 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Vor ca. 4 Jahren innerhalb von 5 Monaten, 3 Schildkröten mit Made beim Stippen gefangen. Seitdem hab ich dort keine mehr gefangen. Die Schildkröten waren zwischen 35 und 45 Zentimeter.


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (22. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich hab mal nen kleinen krebs mit gufi gefangen




lg


----------



## Anglerfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

- viel Müll ua. ne Senke im Hafen beim Heringsangeln
- Ein Klappstuhl an dem 5 abgerissene Blinker mit Stahlvorfach hingen
-Karpfen auf Mais, beim Einkäschern habe ich gemerkt, dass der Haken in der Seite des Fisches steckte
-Hecht, der sich auf meine Pose gestürzt hat, als ich sie eingeholt habe
-Kreuzung aus Karausche und Goldfisch.
- Wollhandkrabbe, fast so groß wie ein Klodeckel
- 20cm Hecht beim Stippen mit Mais
- einen schönen Aal auf 4 Maiskörnern 
-4 schöne Schleien auf einmal auf der Senke
- 97cm Hecht auf der Senke. Der hatte keine Augen mehr und eine riesige (Biss)Wunde 
- Forelle aus'm Forellenpuff, die mir vor die Füße gesprungen ist

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich habe im Laufe meiner 20 Jährigen Anglerkarriere insgesamt 4 Aale auf Schwimmbrot, einen auf Spinner und drei auf Wobbler fangen können. Ich hoffe, das ist Euch kurios genug...:m

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Flo66 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

-Gelbrandkäfer
-Frösche
-Molch
-mich
-andere Angler
nich so spektakulär

Ein befreundeter Mitangler hingegen war "besser".Auf der Vereinspilkfahrt wurde nich so gut gefangen, sehr schlecht eher.

Gegen Ende schrie er ich hab einen!Ich hab einen!Die Stimmung war gut und das halbe Boot schrie:Eyyyyy Pumpen,PumpenPumpen...!
2 Minuten Drill und er hob einen 1A Stein aus dem Wasser|supergri.

Beim Spinnern am Vereinsgewässer hat mein Freund(anderer)einen Schwan erwischt.

Und nun noch wieder ein anderer Angellkollege hat in Dänemark am Forellenpuff auf Grund eine Muschel gefangen, die hat den Köder richtig inhaliert.


----------



## Kuhni (25. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab mal mit Köfi am System auf Hecht gefischt - und als ich einen dran hatte hat noch kurz vorm Ufer ein zweiter den Köfi gepackt , denn der schwanz mit einem drilling hing dem ersten noch aus dem Maul heraus! So hab ich dann am Ende 2 Hechte gelandet!
(65 und 62 cm lang ^^)#6


----------



## Kuhni (25. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

.....ach ja und Frösche auf Mais
- Blesshuhn das sich meinen Köder vom grund holte! Hat fürchterlich geschrieen, ist aber nix passiert!

- Karpfen mit Twister 
- Ne RbForelle, die eine Montage mitsamt dem Schwimmer abgerissen hatte.
...ist unter meiner Schnur durchgeschwommen (habe auf grund gefischt) und der Schwimmer hat ich in meiner Schnur verwickelt ! War ein Mords teil - hab mit ihr den Vereinspokal gewonnen!

- Ein Angelkollege hat mit einem riesigen Aalhaken (ein ca.1/0 - 2/0er Modul *lol*)
seinen Kumpel, der hinter ihm saß, einmal komplett und gnadenlos durch die Nase gehakt. Ich kann euch sagen, das war kein schöner Anblick! Vorallem weil der Tauwurm noch am Haken hing!
 Petri heil!


----------



## flasche (26. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

1 ganz schwarze forelle


----------



## Stiffmaster (26. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Bei einem Freundschaftsfischen an einem grossen Weiher... 
Habe ich nach dem ersten Druchgang einen Platz auf einem Steg zugewiesen bekommen der ca. 5Meter in den Weiher geragt ist. Habe natürlich schonalles vorbereitet gehabt.. 
Sprich den Schwimmer schön austariert und Köder in Form eines Teiges am Haken angebracht..... 
Dann die Rute in den am Steg angebrachten Rutenständer gesteckt und weg gegangen.... damals noch als Raucher.. hat ich die Kippen vergessen und bin gleich wieder zurück... 
da hing schon ein ausgewachsener Schwan an der Rute..... und hat gezerrt und  gezogen wie ein blöder..
Ich wusst nicht ob weinen oder lachen.... der hat es als ich dann kam aber schnell mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und hat den Haken Glücklicher weise wieder ausgewürgt..... :vik:
Später am Tag wurde noch ne Rotwangenschildkröte auf Mais gefangen... war ein richtig fettes Teil.... 
Der der die gefangen hatte war sehr enttäuscht .. muss ein Hammer Drill gewesen sein.. doch ausser Spesen nix gewesen...


----------



## Stiffmaster (26. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



flasche schrieb:


> 1 ganz schwarze forelle


Sieht mir aber ganz nach nem Stör aus....


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo! 
Mein Kuriosester Fang war eine Scholle im Rhein Herne Kanal hat auf Tauwurm gebissen der eigentlich für einen Aal bestimmt war!


----------



## Angeln 07 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab auch eine schöne Geschichte von meinem letzten Urlaub aus den Niederlanden mitgebracht:
Ich und meine beiden Brüder waren am Strand und angelten auf Makrele.
Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass wir mit 1,80~2,40 Meter langen Ruten angelten und nur etwa 20 Meter rauskamen (bei 60 Gram Blei und starkem Gegenwind) war unser Fang dementsprechend gering (1 Babyaal + X).
Jedoch dann passierte es:
Mein Zwillingsbruder  rief laut durch den Wind: " Hey, ich hab was drann!!   Kommt schnell her! " 
Natürlich lief ich direkt mit meiner angel los um nachzusehen, was er denn gefangen hatte! Mein zweiter Bruder angelte unterdessen seelenruhig weiter, da er es bei dem wirklich starken Wind nicht gehört hatte. Als ich bei meinem Bruder ankomme sieht man nur ein riesiges Grinsen in seinem Gesicht und eine sehr stark gebogene Rute.
Langsam aber sicher kommt der Fang immer näher und schon bald kann ich es, da ich etwa 1 Meter tief im Meer stehe schon sehen. " Hey, du hast einen Scholle (Flunder oder auch Plattfisch genannt) am Hacken!", rufe ich recht aufgeregt und voller Vorfreude auf das Abendbrot. Das Grinsen auf dem Gesicht meines Bruders wird immer größer.
Auch jetzt kmmmt mein anderer Bruder, der noch ganz geschockt ist, da er davon ausging, dass wir nichts fangen. Jedoch dann kam der Fang nah genug an mich heran, dass ich wirklich erkannte was es war. " Oh mein Gott, du hast einen TINTENFISCH gefangen!! " rufe ich jetzt noch aufgeregter als vorher. Das Grinsen im Gesicht meines Bruders stieg komischerweise noch mehr an, während mein anderer Bruder in schallendes Gelächter verfiel. Auf jedefall haben wir davon ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht(nicht auf der Digicam, sonst würde ich sie mit reinstellen) und uns dabei prächtig amüsiert. Natürlich haben wir den Tintenfisch wieder freigelassen, der sich übrigens in einem der Hacken verfangen hatte, und wissen seitdem, dass es in der Nordsee Tintenfische gibt und das man keine Brandungsrute und starke Schur (mein Bruder angelte mit einer 0,25 monofilen Schur) braucht, um seinen Spass zu haben.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab den gleichen Hecht verloren und wieder gefangen. Der hatte eine Woche später beim Biß auf Köfi immer noch meinen Spinner im Unterkiefer.
Und am Helgolandkai einen Biß auf Blinker, der zog mit gleichmäßiger Geschwindigkeit meine Rolle leer, war absolut kein Halten. ;+ Gibt's da U-Boote?#d
Sonst nur die üblichen Verdächtigen, Hecht auf Mais, Karpfen auf Gufi(regulär gehakt), 12er Plötze auf 3er Mepps und ein 15er Barsch auf einen gut pfündigen Köfi.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

servus
2007: Ne barbe mit gebrochenem rückratt.
6 schildis (5rotwangen,1 deutsche mit 3,5kg)
laube ohne kiemendeckel
laube ohne oberkiefer
forelle ohne oberkiefer
karausche mit ner krankheit aber so dass die schuppen vom körper abstanden und wenn man drauf gedrückt hat amblut.eiter und wasser heraus
gruss kk


----------



## WhiteWolf (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Einen Computer   
klingt unglaublich, aber irgendein unweltverschmutzer hat seinen alten rechner versenkt, den ich beim blinkern gehakt hatte  nachdem ich den kapitalen fang nach langem drill gelandet hatte, das teil war sauschwer, da voll mit sand un wasser, stellte ich fest, dass noch alles drin war, ein P1 oder P2 mit so nem uralt RAM  sau geil, das teil hab ich meinem jagdherr gezeigt(pächter des flusses), der konnts kaum glauben und sagte nur: "MEINSTE DER GEHT NOCH?"


----------



## angler-jan (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hatte schonmal auf Hecht mit Köfi einen Kormoran dran.Er hatte sich aber nur in der schnur verfangen. War aber ein doller drill. ich dachte schon was ist das denn für ein Hecht der wie ein Irrer auf boot zu kommt?????

Der zweite Fang ist von meinem Opa.
Er sah eine Tüte an der Oberfläche schwimmen. Er hat hingeworfen getroffen sie reingeholt und er sah schon durch die Umrisse der Tüte eine Säuglings-Laiche.
Er hatte sofort die Polizei alamiert.

Mein dritter Fang galt einem 75cm Hecht auf zwei Maden.


----------



## magic feeder (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

bei mir hat mal vom steg aus ne radkappe gebissen.....war ganz schön schwer die aus der tiefe nach oben zu drillen...


----------



## duc996freak (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo

Mein bislang schwerster Fang war dieser Pirelli Autoreifen, komplett vollgesogen mit schlamm, konnte auch nur mit hilfe eines gezielten Kiemendeckelgriffs geladent werden, der drill hat allerdings fast 5 minuten gedauert, ich hab die schnur immer um meinen mit einer dicken jacke geschützten arm gewunden und bin dann langsam nach hinten gegangen dabei merkte man immer dass es sich langsam vorwärts bewegte. fast wäre er mir allerdings doch noch ausgeschlitzt, der Haken war fast vollständig geradegebogen.


http://img184.*ih.us/img184/6693/dsc00195cq7.th.jpg
mfg Markus


----------



## The Manta (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Sogar von Solch einer Mutation läßt der Mensch nicht die Finger.
Wer soll sowas essen auser der Schwiegermutter.
Hättest ihn ziehen lassen sollen.
Es gibt genug andere Fische wo du Spa0 dran gehabt hättest.


----------



## Hai-Happen (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Habe mal beim Auswerfen meiner Grungmontage auf Aal ein Blesshuhn getroffen...|uhoh:

Nach kurzer Betäubungsphase hat sich das arme Tier wieder berappelt und ist aufgebracht davon geschwommen!

--- Hecht auf Made
--- Wasserratte auf Mais
--- Ast auf Blinker

Im grossen und ganzen aber nicht sooo kurios#c!

Gruss aus Hamburg!


----------



## boot (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich habe als Kind im einem großen See mit Blinker auf Hecht geangelt da war ich ca 10 Jahre alt der Blinker war voll kraut,und auf einmal schwamm da ein Waller von gut 1,50cm auf mich zu......... ich hate echt angst und warf meine angel ins wasser und rante um mein leben.Ich muss heute noch darüber lachen.lg


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Vorletzten Sommer am LilleBelt bei Strip Strand verfolgte eines Abends ein strammer Schweinswal meinen Mefo-Blinker. Habe beim einkurbeln schnell einen Zahn zugelegt, denn den wollte ich nun wirklich nicht an der Leine haben.


----------



## mr.krabs (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Einen Rostigen Feederkorb hab ich mal gefangen und ich sah einmal einige grüne Spitzen an mir vorbeischwimmen und merkte, dass es ein Weihnachtsbaum war. Da hat wohl jemand in seinem Rheinblickhaus KNUT gefeiert.


----------



## united (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab letztes Jahr eine kleine Höckerschildkröte in einem Bach bei Eching gefangen,als Terrarianer hab ich die kleine(Panzerdurchmesser 10cm) natürlich mitgenommen um ihr den Tod im Winter zu ersparen, zu Hause hab ich das kleine Biest in das einzig mögliche Becken gesetzt ,das mit meinen Tierisch schwer zu bekommenden Schlangenkopffischen welche zwar doppelt so groß waren allerdings deutlich zu schlank so das ich dachte"kann ja nix passieren" tja Die Kröte lebt noch allerdings hat sie die Schlangenköpfe gleich in der ersten Nacht gekillt|evil:|evil:

Mfg Marc


----------



## bigcalli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Nasend :vik:

also ich hatte letzten Samstag ne Damenhandtasche am Gummiwurm:q komplett gefüllt mit allen Papieren, Handy, Schlüsselbund,EC-Karte ect ect. Die war auch schön lecker #d
hab sie dann vor Ort Filetiert da der reißverschluss leider zum verrecken nicht aufgehen wollte.Gute 6 PFd. hatte die im vollgesogenen Zustand schon#h.

Habe die sachen wie Führerschein ect bei der Polizei abgegeben.


----------



## * Anglerlatein * (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@boot:

In ähnlicher Form habe ich das auch erlebt.
Ich war um die sechs Jahre alt, als ich mit meinen Eltern
an der Ruhr spazieren ging.
Immer wieder füllte ich eine leere Coladose, um eine Wasserspur auf dem Gehweg zu hinterlassen oder anderweitig damit rumzuspielen (schließlich ist so ein Spaziergang für einen Sechsjährigen nicht gerade spannend).
Als die Dose mal wieder leer war und ich die Uferböschung hinter einem kleinen Weidenstrauch hinabkletterte, um die sie erneut zu füllen, erblickte ich im flachen, vom Strauch beschatteten Wasser einen riesen Wels.
Hab die Dose weggeworfen und bin blitzschnell die Böschung hoch und meinen Eltern hinterher.

Danmals war der Wels auch noch eine Seltenheit in der Ruhr.
Heutzutage kann man Ihn hier schon gezielt fangen...wenn auch nicht die ganz großen.


Sonstige Kuriositäten:

I.
Spinnangel-Ausflug am Baldeneysee mit meinem besten Kollegen, erster Wurf unter einer Brücke, direkt ein schöner Hecht, knapp 70cm. 
Fast zeitgleich war auch der Kollege erfolgreich.
Die Fische sollten in die Pfanne, da der Rucksack jedoch zu voll war, wurde die gute Plastiktüte ausgepackt und  die Beute verstaut.

Voller Freude über diesen Doppelschlag ging's weiter an den Vereinsteich direkt neben dem See.

Dort angekommen mit der hässlichen Plastiktüte in der einen und der Rute in der anderen Hand, dazu den Rucksack auf dem Rücken, musste ich erstmal die Tüte los werden, um beide Hände für die Spinnrute frei zu haben.
Also kurz direkt am Teichufer in die Hocke, um die Tüte vorsichtig abzusetzen, als es plötzlich in den Seerosen vor mir klatscht.
Mein Kollege sagt noch: "Hey, hier jagt einer", als meine Rute anfängt zu rappeln.
Bein absetzen der Tüte habe ich die Rute unbemerkt gesenkt und der Spinner ist an der ca. 2m Schnur baumelnd ins Wasser getaucht, wo Ihn ein kleiner Hecht direkt genommen hat.

Der folgende Drill war unspektakulär, der Hecht nur gut 30cm,
vorne gehakt und konnte schnell wieder in sein Element.

Auf dieses Erlebnis sollte noch ein weiteres folgen.

Ein paar Stellen und Würfe weiter am Vereinsteich entschloss ich mich, den Spinner gegen einen kleinen Wobbler zu tauschen.
Der erste Wurf traf in der Mitte des Teiches auf die Oberfläche auf und fast zeitgleich sah ich einen Schwall. 
Für mich war klar, dass sich an der Stelle ein Döbel gesonnt haben muss, welchen ich wohl zufällig getroffen hatte.
Tatsächlich war dies der schnellste Hechtbiss meines Lebens.
Auch dieser Esox war Untermaßig und durfte zurück.

Auch wenn die Teichhechte beide untermaßig waren und deren Drill nicht erwähnenswert ist, haben Sie durch die Art und Weise Ihres Bisses für ordentliche Adrenalinschübe gesorgt. Zudem sind 4 Hechte an einem Tag unser Rekord.

II.

Vor drei Jahren beim Nachtangeln auf Aal an der Ruhr.
Es war bereits dunkel, als mein Kollege einen frischen Wurm aufgezogen und neu ausgeworfen hatte.

Er hatte die Rute gerade abgestellt, als in der Mitte der Ruhr etwas an der Oberfläche zu plätschern anfing.

Das undefinierbare Plätschern kam näher, bis schließlich im Licht der Taschenlampe eine Fledermaus auftauchte.

Der Kollege hatte diese wohl beim auswerfen erwischt und sie war in die Ruhr gefallen.

Zum Glück konnte sie sich bis ans Ufer retten, wo wir Ihr einen Ast hinhielten, welchen sie wiederwillig annahm.
Nachdem wir sie an einen Baum ungesiedelt hatten und sie sich ausgeruht/getrocknet hatte, kletterte sie an der Rinde hoch und flog schließlich weg.


III.

Beim Nachtangeln...wie immer an der Ruhr...aber ausnahmsweise mal alleine, lag ich gerade schön auf meiner Liege und war dem Schlaf näher, als dem Wachsein,
als im Gestrüpp der Uferböschung vor mir etwas knisterte.

An die Dunkelheit gewöhnt konnte ich einigermaßen gut sehen, jedoch nichts erkennen. Also erstmal Taschenlampe an, ab vor das Gestrüpp, wo das Geräusch herkam und dann reinleuchten.

Es war nichts zu sehen.
Als ich die Lampe jedoch vom Gestrüpp (3-5m vor mir) weg in meine Richtung bewegte, tauchte im Lichtkegel vor mir (ca.2m) ein Fuchs auf.
Als mich die reflektierenden Augen so anstarrten,
erstarrte ich für einen kurzen Augenblick.
Dann machte ich eine verscheuchende Bewegung mit den Armen, kombiniert mit einem Geräusch (in etwa: schhhh)
...nichts...er steht da vor mir und rührt sich kaum 
(scheinbar geblendet).
Also habe ich erstmal langsam den Rückzug angetreten,
woraufhin er plötzlich losrannte, bis er außerhalb der Leuchtweite meiner Taschenlampe verschwand.

Auch das verursachte ein Adrenalinstoß...obwohl man keine Angst vor so einem Fuchs zu haben braucht (mal abgesehen von Tollwut). 
Hallo Wach sind ein Dreck dagegen  (...auch wenn ich sie noch nicht probiert habe)

Gruß
Marc


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi, hab auch was: 2006 beim Nachtangeln mit einem Kollegen, es war schon recht spät und mein Kollege war eingenickt. Ich lag da und grübelte wie wir unseren (bisher ausgebliebenen) Fangerfolg verbessern konnten. Irgendwann fiel mir ein Platschen direkt am Ufer auf, ich dachte zunächst an einen kleinen Wels, der direkt über der Steinschüttung raubte. Dieses Platschen wiederholte sich mehrmals innerhalb der nächsten 2 Minuten. Ich stand also auf um nachzusehen. Zunächst ohne Licht zu machen schaute ich an die Stelle wo ich das Platschen vernommen hatte. Irgendetwas schien dort zu schwimmen, ich konnte es aber nicht erkennen, also Funzel an; aber auch dann musste ich erst mal einen kurzen Augenblick überlegen |bigeyes|kopfkrat. 
Es war eine Ente, die mit dem Kopf unter Wasser in der Steinschüttung hing und mit den Füßen an der Oberfläche strampelte. Ich also direkt hin, und erst mal vorsichtig an den Füßen gezogen, aber nüscht, dann mit der Hand den Hals runter und versucht den Kopf frei zu bekommen, aber der steckte fest oder war verklemmt. Dann versuchte ich den Stein unter dem sie hing wegzurücken, leider war das so einer in der Kategorie 30 kg+, glittschig und unhandlich. Nach einigen Versuchen und nachdem ich mit einem Schuh ins Wasser gerutscht war, bekam ich den Stein endlich angehoben, leider war das ca. 2 sekunden, nachdem die Ente aufgehört hatte zu zappeln und bereits tot war.#c
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie sie in diese scheiß Lage gekommen ist, kann ja aber eigentlich nur beim Fressen passiert sein. Es handelte sich um eine noch relativ junge Ente.
Mein Kollege hatte übrigens von alldem nichts mitbekommen und träumte noch immer von dicken Karpfen, Aalen und Welsen. In der Aufregung hatte ich ihn nicht geweckt. 
Als ich ihm später davon erzählte hat er mir natürlich nix davon geglaubt, verstehe ich aber, würde ich auch nicht glauben, wenn nicht selbst erlebt...

Grüße JK


----------



## mrmayo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Beim Spinnfischen am Großen Meer in Ostfriesland ,kam ich an einem kleinen Tümpel (maximal 50 cm tief ) vorbei und warf spasseshalber meinen Spinner an 20er Schnur in diesen besagten Teich.prompt stürzte sich ein 70er Hecht auf meinen Spinner |supergri
er wurde sicher gelandet und schonen ins nebenliegende Gewässser zurückgesetzt


----------



## Upi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin!
Ich war mit zwei jungen Bengeln, die nicht aufhörten zu nerven, von einer Bekannten Familie in Rastede zum Nachtangeln überredet worden. Ich besorgte mir die nötigen Papiere und eine Karte und dann gings ans Wasser, ich entschied mich für ein Kanal der ziemlich abgelegen war.
Auto abgestellt, Sachen raus und ca 800-1000m von der Straße entfernt schöne vielversprechende stelle gefunden für Aal. Angel aufgebaut und dann warten. Es wurde Dunkel und von weit weg hörte man Musik ich denke mal Dorffest oder so. Die Straße lag links von uns und nach rechts von da wo die Musik kam war weit und breit nur Land? Naja die Fische waren wohl auch alle auf dem Fest es rührte sich nix? Um 2.00 Uhr war es etwas Nebelig geworden und ich hörte plötzlich Stimmen von rechts wo doch nix war? Nun fing es auch noch an zu plätscher? Ich konnte nix sehen Stimmen kamen immer näher und es plätscherte? Toll!!!! und auf einmal sah ich es 3 junge Leute mitten in der Nacht mit einem Ruderboot und das um 2.30 Uhr aus dem nix.
Bei dem ganzen war mir doch etwas mulmig!!! |bigeyes
Ps. Die haben nicht mal Moin gesagt und wir haben auch nix gefangen.#c


----------



## Barbus686 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

tach,
hab auch noch einen.
Ich war im Sommer am Rhein angeln(auf Grund).
Schon beim einholen kam mir alles ein bisschen schwerer vor als gewohnt.
Schließlich kam eine ganze Muschelbank zum Vorschein. Eine davon hab ich mir dann genommen und an den Haken gemacht. Und kaum zehn Minuten später hing ne kleine Barbe am Haken.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Habe mal vor Jahren(da waren lebende Köderfisch noch erlaubt)
einen Barsch mit abgeschnittenen Rückenflossen Strahlen gefangen.
Muß wohl jemand abgeschnitten haben. Verletzung vom Drilling an Rücken noch erkennbar.
War aber schon alles gut verheilt.


----------



## angelsüchto (16. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin zusammen,
also ich bin mit meinem freund in einer sommernacht losggezogen in unseren stadtpark zum bafo's angeln.mit ner schönen 1,80m spinnrute und nem orrangenem wobbler(rapalla)mein freund fing 3 bafos und ich leider nur eine.  ich wollte meine ehre verteidigen und  und habe eine rotfeder vom vortag aufgezogen so um die 15 cm.wir wollten schon fast einpacken als dann um ca 4 ,30 uhr etwas dickes an meinem haken hing .ich dachte ein hecht ,aba mein freund "du hasst einen wels "!!!! ich konnte es erst nicht glauben aba nach 17 min. drill (hamma)(16er schnur) hatte ich einen 7 fund waller gehakt:k
MFG angelsychto
____________________________
 Niveau sieht von unten aus wie arroganz


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

hab auch noch was, das ist aber auch schon wieder 8 - 9 Jahre her. War damals oft an einem kleinen Wehr am Kanal auf Zander mit Kunstködern oder Köderfisch angeln. 
(das sich ein Hecht auf einen anderen Hecht stürzt und auch schon mal kanibalisch werden kann, hört man ja desöfteren... aber Zander auf Zander???) 
Hab mit meinen damaligen lieblingsgummis geangelt (glittergummifisch in grün) und immer schön die Strömung hinab geworfen und den Gummifisch schön langsam übern Grund wieder eingeholt wie sonst auch immer und gerade die letzen 2 meter bevor ich den wieder ausn Wasser heben wollte, gabs einen Biss an der Strömungskante... 
und ich hatte einen kleinen Zander von 35cm dran... 
nur ein paar wenige sekunden später hatte ich einen Hänger und keine bewegung mehr in der Rute;+. Doch kurz darauf löste sich der Hänger und gleich beim "hochpumpen" sah ich einen großen hellgrauen Körper von einem Zander von ungelogen 90cm und drüber an der Wasseroberfläche mit meinem Zander quer im Maul, der dann beim ersten Kopfschlagen gleich wieder abtauchte und sich mit der starken Strömung wie ein Baum hinunter treiben ließ. Dann hat er nach etwa 20m wieder los gelassen und ich konnte den halbtoten kleinen Zander einkurbeln und landen:c. Der Zander war nach der attacke so verletzt und im Bauch eingerissen, das ich ihn danach erlösen musste:c:c. Das war ein von zwei kapitalen Traumzander in meinem Leben die ich nicht fangen konnte und das erlebte nie vergessen werde...
naja aber irgendwann klappt es vielleicht mal|rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

na ja... ich hab mal einen 8 meter langen Ast rausgezogen... von einem baum.. mit der spinnangeln... hat zwar ne halbe stunde gedauert doch dort hingen ne menge köder dran xD ^^ dann mal ein frosch ... en blesshuhn... ja montagen auch schon...

und das kurioseste war eine karausche ohne maul... also sie hatte schon ein maul doch das eigentliche war wie rausgeschnitten... das maul fing hinter den augen an... war wie so eingeschnitten halt ... sah übelst ekelig aus puhh... *brrrrrr*​


----------



## Topic (19. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hallo erst mal,
also mein größtest Lebewesen war ein Taucher war beim Hornhechtangeln von einer Mole.Hab erst gedacht das es eine kapitale Mefo ist da in den letzten Tagen es ab und zu dazu kam.
Durfte mit dem bis zum Ufer laufen.
Mein Vater und ich waren mal an ein Teich angeln wir haben gesehen das die Barsche aktive waren.Also Stahlvorfach raus Einzelhaken ran und raus.Stahlvorfach deshalb weil auch die Hechte zu gange waren.Pose bewegte sich kurz gewartet und angeschlagen schon beim Drill hat man gesehen das es kein Hecht und auch kein Barsch war.Haben wir gedacht ein Karpfen aber als der Fisch im Kescher war sahen wir es war eine Schleie und was für eine 53cm lang gewogen haben wir sie nicht.
Sollte wenn kein anderer sie gefangen hat immernoch schwimmen.
Das ganze ist schon ca. 5 Jahre her würde gerne wissen wie groß die jetzt ist.
so das war mein Beitrag is zwar nicht so außergewöhnlich wie andere Beiträge aber hab gedacht passt zu diesen Thema.
mfg Topic


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (19. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Bislang gabs bei mir :

-Ne Ente auf KöFi
-Ne Ratte beim Stippen
-Einen Seehasen ( sieht ja auch aus wie eine Mutaion :q )
-Einen schicken Lederschuh
-Eine Brieftasche ( leider leer... :q)

Ich glaube das wars auch schon.. oder hab ich vielleicht doch was vergessen.. !? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß,
Marten


----------



## tenchhunter (20. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ein Bekannter von mir fing mal an einem privatweiher einen ca 25 pfd schweren Schuppi auf eine 1/2 Regenbogenforelle (-;


----------



## Beifänger (20. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin Moin!

Gerade gestern hab ich mal wieder was Kurioses aus der Kieler Förde gezogen.

Kann mir jemand verraten um was es sich dabei handelt?










TL Beifänger


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Gratuliere.

Das ist ein kapitaler Klapptritthocker. Normalerweise sind die gepolstert und werden als Hocker benutzt. Aufgeklappt wird´s ne kleine Tritthilfe.

Fängt man heute gar nicht mehr so oft. :q


----------



## Beifänger (20. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gratuliere.
> 
> Das ist ein kapitaler Klapptritthocker. Normalerweise sind die gepolstert und werden als Hocker benutzt. Aufgeklappt wird´s ne kleine Tritthilfe.
> 
> Fängt man heute gar nicht mehr so oft. :q





...alles klar. Danke für die Aufklärung! :q
Ich konnte das Ding irgendwie nicht so recht einordnen?!

Beifänger


----------



## sirbuk (20. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin moin,

ich hatte seiner Zeit in Peenestrom meinen Traumhecht erwartet. ich wollte endlich die Metermarke knacken. Der erhoffte Biss kam und bis auf 2 cm war der Traum erfüllt. Allerdings war der Anblick des hechtes eher einem Alptraum gleichzusetzen. Übersät mit Geschwüren oder ähnlichem. Keine Ahnug woher die kamen. Wir vermuteten dass es mal ne Schiffsschraube war. Denn krank schien er nicht zu sein. Er ging wie normal auf den Blinker los und kämpfte auch seiner Größe entsprechend.

Gruß
sirbuk


----------



## bagsta343 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@ sirbuk

was hast du mit ihm gemacht? 

gruss 
der bagsta


----------



## nemles (23. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@ sirbuk

Solchen Hecht hatte ich 1987 mal vor Greifswald am Schumachergrund gezogen. War 1.25m und hatte auch relativ gut gekämpft. Der war auch über und über mit diesen Geschwüren übersät. Sah aus, als wenn da überall kleine Gehirne raus guckten.

Den hatte ich seinerzeit dem Peenermünder DAV-Vize übergeben, aber nie eine Info erhalten und leider auch nie nachgefragt#q

Würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, was das ist.


----------



## sirbuk (23. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Tja schon komisch sowas. Ich war damals n bisschen in der Zwickmühle, was das weitere Vorgehen anging. Ich sah damals keinen Grund ihn zu töten, da er sich bis auf sein Äusseres in keinster Weise von seinen Artgenossen unterschied. Er fraß, kämpfte und zischte nach dem Zurücksetzen auch wieder zügig davon. Also wieso sollte ich ihn töten. So wie es aussah kam er damit zurecht. Aber vielleicht wars auch falsch und man hätte ihn davon erlösen sollen. Nur schien es mir nicht unbedingt so auszusehen, als wenn da ne Erlösung erforderlich gewesen wäre. 
Aber schon komisch dass du auch mal einen ähnlichen hattest Tom.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

also ich hätte den erlöst...


----------



## derMatz (25. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

hi 

hab mal einen runden stahlkorb mit ca 45cm durchmesser,
gefangen. war ein hammer drill#6

plastiktüten

nen tannenbaum!! ca 3m

und das seltsamste war mal eine karausche mit nur einem auge..
die andere seite war einfach zugewachsen als ob nie ein auge da war.

grüsse matze


----------



## bagsta343 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@ sirbuk
kann deine ratlosigkeit verstehen, aber...
würde mir etwas sorgen machen was die verbreitung solcher krankheiten angeht....

entnehme kranke fische generell, wenn es sich zb. um parasiten-krankheiten handelt usw...

nicht das bald noch einige andere hechte diese geschwüre haben....

gruss
der bagsta


----------



## sirbuk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hast wohl recht. Heute würd ich auch anders entscheiden.
Und ich glaube dein Argument ist das Beste, das man haben kann.


----------



## NoFear (26. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@ sirbuk
das sind harmlose geschwüre die den Fisch nicht weiter stören oder behindern. das kommt gerade bei brackwasser hechten öfter vor kann sogar sein das dein hecht im nächsten jahr keine geschwüre mehr hatte die diese sich zurück bilden können. Ich habe auch schon solche hechte im Bodden gefangen und auch welche die mit narben von abgeheilten geschwüren übersäht waren. i mir "fallen" die meistens wieder ins wasser würde ich so einen mit nach hause bringen meine freundin würde nie wieder Fisch essen.




mfg Michael


----------



## Rattenfänger (26. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Konnte im letzten Moment eine Ratte vom Verspeisen meines Schwimmbrotes abhalten.


----------



## Locke4865 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Vor paar Jahren mal einen Karpfen(untermaßig) mit Angel von 
Vorgänger (komplett)Rute Rolle etc.
in Norge eine Seespinne?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Vor paar Jahren mal einen Karpfen(untermaßig) mit Angel von
> Vorgänger (komplett)Rute Rolle etc.
> in Norge eine Seespinne?




Seespinne.

Mensch, jetzt ist mir nach Anblick des Hechtes doch irgendwie der Appetit vergangen ... 
Aber das erinnert mich an meine Anfangszeit am Rhein, da hatte es öfter auch mal eiN Rotauge dabei, welches so ein komisches Geschwür hatte, aber meistens nur eins und nich mehrere ... #c  (Das war so um 1986 rum ...)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

-beim Köfisenken ne dicke Bisamratte auf dem Netz... ist aber 
entkommen und gleich wieder abgetaucht.


-Kumpel ist beim Aalangeln mitten in der Nacht ein Biber in die Schnur geschwommen und der Bügel von der Rolle war auch zu... Biber war weg und die Angel auch, wurde auch nicht mehr wiedergefunden.


-beim Aal/Zanderangeln in der Nacht 2 Güstern auf Köfi.


-beim Aalangeln hat ein 50er Aland(kein Rapfen o. Döbel) auf nen 10cm Ukellei gebissen.


-1 Aal auf 2 Angeln mit Wurm... Kumpel hatte zuerst einen Biss gehabt und seine Pose ist richtung meiner Pose gewandert und hat sich 1m davor nicht mehr bewegt und ich sagte noch... warte mal, vielleicht zieht der nochmal... und dannach zog mitteinmal meine Pose los und die von mein Kumpel auch direkt hinter meiner hinterher


----------



## greenangel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> -
> -1 Aal auf 2 Angeln mit Wurm... Kumpel hatte zuerst einen Biss gehabt und seine Pose ist richtung meiner Pose gewandert und hat sich 1m davor nicht mehr bewegt und ich sagte noch... warte mal, vielleicht zieht der nochmal... und dannach zog mitteinmal meine Pose los und die von mein Kumpel auch direkt hinter meiner hinterher


Geil!|muahah:Was fürn verfressener aal.


----------



## Jörg85 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hm, ich erinnere mich an früher am Forellenteich (als ich noch klein war):

Der Vetter meiner Mutter hatte die Montage im Tümpel, Bügel zu, Forelle biss an und schwupps, nahm die Angel mit nach unten. 

Auch ein "hinterherkeschern" brachte die Angel nicht wieder zum Vorschein. 

Das sollte ihm eine Lehre sein #6

Er hat das Angeln aber mittlerweile an den Nagel gehängt


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Habe schon mehrere Hybriden aus Goldfisch und Rotauge oder Koi und Karausche in einem Regenrückhaltebecken gefangen.
Recht eigenartig!


----------



## magic feeder (31. März 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Jörg85 schrieb:


> Hm, ich erinnere mich an früher am Forellenteich (als ich noch klein war):
> 
> Der Vetter meiner Mutter hatte die Montage im Tümpel, Bügel zu, Forelle biss an und schwupps, nahm die Angel mit nach unten.
> 
> ...


 

da würde ich das angeln auch aufgeben wenn meine ruten andauernd im wasser verschwinden..................


----------



## Endo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Kurioses: 
im Kleinen Belt in Dänemark (Gals Klint Camping RULZ;-)fing ich einen ca 25cm langen Seeskorpion auf einen ganzen Hering, welcher immerhinn auch 25cm lang war. Das war ja schon recht gierig, aber der Hammer war, dass im Seeskorpion *noch einer* war!!. Die kleine Fressmaschiene hatte sich einige Zeit vor meinem Hering einen Artgenossen von ca 20cm!!!! einverleibt!

Ebenfalls im Kleinen Belt fing ich beim Plattfschangel einen 7cm Dorsch (keine Grundel). Er hatte sich am Wurm festgebissen.( dasselbe hatte ich auch mit Kaulbarschen beim Aal angeln)
Ausserdem eine 15cm Meerforelle auf einen 12cm Fischfetzen beim Hornhechte angeln.

Beim Meerforellen blinkern biss eine 15cm Flunder auf einen Küstenwobbler (10cm).

Frösche, ne Ente, nen Molch und Schalentiere aller Art habe ich auch schon erwischt.


----------



## gringo92 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

moin meine fänge:
-eine schildkröte gefangen auf boilie (in dem ca 2ha großen see ist nur eine schildkröte drin die geht auf alles , köfi boilie teig mad etc)
-einen dalmatiner auf schwimmbrot(lag aber am land)
-einen eimer in dem eine große teichmuschel drin lag
-und heute ! einen 65er hecht beim einholen von !EINER! (kleinen) made am 12er haken ,
der hat sich da drauf gestürzt als hätte er den ganzen winter noch nix bekommen (er war auch ziemlich verletzt)
schwimmt aber trotzdem wieder (ich hoffe er schaffts)


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Innerhalb einer dreiviertel Stunde mit einem Freund drei Karpfen regulär auf GuFi
88cm - 22 pf
92cm - 31 pf
95cm - 27 pf
und da der Drill des ersten den Kontrolatti angelockt hat, war das Fanglimit erreicht und der Tag gelaufen. Wir hätten sie zurückgesetzt, aber so... (der hat wirklich darauf bestanden, den Fisch abzuschlagen und zu töten, bevor wir abhaken konnten)
Nun ja, 50 Liter- Müllsäcke haben wohl einige mit am Wasser, aber wer füllt sie den wirklich schon mal mit Fisch?


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

auf mais ( 2 körner ) ne schildkröte! der hammer nach der schildi auf 2 maden an der stippe noch ne schildi ( deutlich kleiner )|rolleyes


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

hatte schon mal einen feuerwehrtaucher an der grundrute...hätten die ja auch mal sagen können,dass die eine so große strecke abtauchen menno. der knabe hat dann sein messer unter wasser gezückt und ich war um ein grundblei ärmer.#q


----------



## Fletscher (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> hatte schon mal einen feuerwehrtaucher an der grundrute...hätten die ja auch mal sagen können,dass die eine so große strecke abtauchen menno. der knabe hat dann sein messer unter wasser gezückt und ich war um ein grundblei ärmer.#q



haha


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Innerhalb einer dreiviertel Stunde mit einem Freund drei Karpfen regulär auf GuFi
> 88cm - 22 pf
> 92cm - 31 pf
> 95cm - 27 pf
> ...


 
Darf er nicht!
Er kann euch Gufi-Angler nicht unterstellen auf Karpfen geangelt zu haben, ihr könnt die Fische also getrost als unerwünschten Beifang behandeln und schonend wieder zurück setzen. Da seid ihr im Recht.
(kein Vorwurf an euch)


----------



## kuhni2704 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Habe am 28.04.08 auf der MS Mille von Hirtshals aus auf einer 6h-Tour 21 anständige Dorsche gelandet. Kurios waren 2 Doubletten mit Fischen so um die 70cm und einmal waren alle 4 Anbiss-Stellen belegt, davon der kleinste Fisch mit 70cm, der größte mit 89cm. War wirklich aufregend und ein ziemlicher Kampf, habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum auf meiner öffentlichen Profilseite.
Außerdem habe ich vor 1 Jahr ein großes Petermännchen gefangen, ca 35cm lang, das mir prompt in die Hand gestochen hat. Ein Finger ist immer noch verdickt, schmerzt aber nicht mehr.
Ein kleines Monster war der Seeskorpion, ebenfalls vor ca. 2 Wochen, auf der Mole in Lökken gefangen. Er war fast türkisgrün, man konnte ihm regelrecht ansehen, daß er ein eher ungemütlicher Fisch ist. Ein Maul wie die Gremlins im Film. Für mich war es die erste Begegnung mit diesem Fisch.


----------



## search (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

An einem Gufi blieb mir mal ne Köderfisch Senke hängen. Die darf da noch nicht lange drin gelegen haben, sah aus wie neu. War aber nicht ohne das Teil hochzupumpen 

Letzte Woche schoss ich beim Renkenangeln mit nem 30er Blei nen Haubentaucher ab der gerade auftauchte. Ich und der Vogel hatten Glück, daß er sich nicht in der Hegene verhedderte und so nach 1-2 Minuten war er auch wieder fit.

Am gleichen Tag schnappte sich gut 10 Meter neben meinem Boot ein Hecht die gerade zurückgesetzt, untermassige Renke mit wildem Geplantsche an der Oberfläche. Ich warf ihn mit nem Wobbler direkt an hakte dabei meine gerade eben releaste Renke gleich nochmal. Mit nem ordentlichem Ruck in der Rute holte sich der Hecht seine Beute aber gleich wieder. Mir wär lieber gewesen er hätt auf den Wobb mit Renke gebissen |supergri


----------



## Zocker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Das schlimmste was ich je hatte war eine Ente die nach meinem Boilie getaucht ist. Als ich bemerkte was ich da gefangen hatte, flog sie einfach mal davon. Zum Glück konnte ich sie schonend vom Himmel holen und den Haken mit ner Zange entfernen. Sie hatte ihn zum Glück nur im Schnabel sitzen und noch nicht tief geschluckt. Naja heute schwimmt sie immer noch darum


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@ Ronny Kohlmannn


> Darf er nicht!
> Er kann euch Gufi-Angler nicht unterstellen auf Karpfen geangelt zu haben, ihr könnt die Fische also getrost als unerwünschten Beifang behandeln und schonend wieder zurück setzen. Da seid ihr im Recht.


Zu spät, sind zu handlichen Filets verarbeitet worden und warten in der TK auf ihr Schicksal.


----------



## Malte (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich habe zwar kein Monster oder ne Mutation gefangen,
aber kurios finde ich es trotzdem

25cm Tobi auf 10cm Tobifliege. 

War auch kein Zufall, hab Samstag 4 Stueck erwischt und am næchsten Tag noch mal 5. 
Da waren aber die Batterien alle, daher kein Bild.


----------



## Big carp 112 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich habe mal einen regenschirm gefangen


----------



## Funky73 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hatte mal ein Polizeiboot am Haken,dann hörte ich nur noch mein 120g Blei dadong dadong dadong für kurze Zeit,dann war stille(meine schöööne Montage).sind mir mit Absicht in die Schnur gefahren |krach:


----------



## deinosuchus (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi!

Neulich am kleinen Lienewitzsee bei Potsdam:
Wir hatten seit einigen Minuten auf Mais geangelt, der aber immer wieder abgeknabbert wurde. Dann wieder ein leichtes Zupfen an der Grundangel... angehauen, im ersten Moment nix, dann doch Widerstand und dann zuckte es auch. Also Fisch dran.
Schon beim Einholen war klar... nix großes, fühlt sich aber irgendwie etwas merkwürdig an. Kurz vor dem Ufer sahen wir dann eine gut 20cm große Güster, die aber komisch schief schwamm. Kescher geholt, Güster geborgen... Tja, der Fisch wollte nicht an den Haken. Vermutlich hat er sich den Mais gelutscht und wollte gerade türmen. Doch der Haken landete in dem Moment am Ansatz seiner Brustflosse. Und da blieb er bis an Land.

Güstern und Bleie scheinen ja sowieso für sowas prädistiniert zu sein. Vor vielen Jahren war ich mit meinem Vater am Teltowkanal. Er stippte, ein leichtes Abtauchen war zu sehen, angehauen und was großes dran. Aus dem Wasser hob er dann einen ca. 40cm großen Blei. Dieser war wohl der Meinung, er wäre ein prima Köderfisch und hatte den Haken genau an der Rückenflosse im Rücken stecken.

Aale könne auch fies sein. Hab am Teltowkanal auf Aal geangelt. Grundangel mit Tauwurm. Dann ein kleines Klingeling der Bißanzeige und garnix mehr. Hab noch ein paar Minuten gewartet und mit der Erwartung einen Kaulbarsch dran zu haben eingeholt. Also Schnur straffen, sicher mal anhauen... Was ist nun? Ein Hänger? Die Rute krümmte sich gewaltig, aber das Etwas gab nach. Doch ein Fisch? DA, ein gaaanz leichtes Zucken beim einholen. Was soll das denn für ein Fisch sein? Sauschwer, aber wehrt sich kaum. Beim weiteren einkurbeln tauchte aus den Kanalfluten mit einmal ein Stück Abdeckplane für den Malerbedarf auf. Mist! Doch Müll... der Folie folgte dann kurz danach ein großer Klumpen Eisendraht (ca. 4-5mm dicker Draht) der total verkrumpelt und verbogen war. Und um diesen Drant war in x Windungen meine Schnur gewickelt. Ca. einen halben m hinter dem Draht kam das Schnurende aus dem Wasser und dran hing ein 20-25cm großer (oder eher kleiner?) Aal.
Der Aal war aber schlau und hatte den Köder nur vorn hängen... und durfte trotz der Frechheit wieder schwimmen.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Insulaner (13. August 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hatte am letzten WE einen Paddler samt Paddelboot an der Angel. Auf Zurufe und lautes Pfeifen reagierte er nicht. Erst als er nicht mehr so recht vorwärts kam dämmerte ihm, dass etwas nicht stimmen kann. 
Er legte dann für ein paar Meter den Rückwärtsgang ein, was meine Montage tatsächlich vom Boot loslöste. Und nach ein bisschen Palaver und Geschimpfe seinerseits setzte er dann seinen Weg in entgegengesetzter Richtung fort.
Ich wünsche dem Süsswasserkapitän allseits eine anglerfreie Fahrt. :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hatte letztens einen ganz schönen Fang, Rotauge mit gewölbter Wirbelsäule:
















LG Svenno:m


----------



## LocalPower (1. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hatte vor einigen Wochen das Vergnügen aus einem Kanal hier bei uns einen rechten Rollschuh genau am noch vorhanden Schnürsenkel zu h.aken und auszudrillen :q

War etwas schwieriger als gedacht da ich eigentlich mit meinem UL-Gerät (2,10m 2-6g WG) auf Barsche aus war |uhoh: 
Aber der Ro9llschuh war nach kurzer Zeit doch unterlegen. |supergri Hab davon Handypics....mal schaun ob ich noch dazukomme die nachzureichen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin.

Beinahe-Fang am Kleinen Belt:   Waren über Pfingsten dort und wollten am Tage bei Gals Klint den angeblich über all vorhandenen Hornhechten nachstellen. Plötzlich machte mich mein Angelfreund auf brodelndes Wasser und mutmaßlich raubende Hornhechte aufmerksam. Sofort Rute klar gemacht und Ziel angeworfen. Der Köder war noch in der Luft, da tauchte ein Kopf mit einem Taucher daran aus den Fluten. Ziel knapp verfehlt und Schreck war groß - PEINLICH!!!

LG Ralf


----------



## d0ni (1. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

xD
Das Gesicht des Tauchers hätt ich auch gern gesehen ^^

Heute habe ich ne Tennissocke rausgezogen, beim runterfädeln is dann nen Flusskrebs rausgekrabbelt oO


----------



## Johannes83 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Servus,

Letztes Jahr beim Spinnfischen einen Leuchter mit 6 Fassungen. Kann nicht sagen, ob er funktioniert hätte, da der passende Lichtschalter nicht beissen wollte.


----------



## abul (13. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hab vor einiger Zeit diese Brachse gefangen. Der dunkle Strich von Anfang Rücken- bis Ende Brustflosse der Mitte ist ein Knick der komplett durch den ganzen Fisch ging. Wird auf den Fotos leider bischen verdeckt... War extrem mager und komplett kraftlos im Drill.
Das zweite ist ein Rotauge dem ein blutiges Geschwülst aus der Schwanzflosse raushing. Keine Ahnung was genau das war, ob Parasit, Krankheit oder Verletzung...


----------



## fexxx (14. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich will mehr grüppel sehen!!!!


----------



## BlankyB (14. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Mein größter Fang war eine "Zündapp CS 25"  in einem kleinen Weiher. Konnte den Hinterreifen in Sichtweite ziehen bevor die Schnur riss. Hab dann die "grünen freunde" angerufen die ham das Moped ganz rausgezogen und sind gleich zu dem Blödmann gefahren der das Nummernschild drangelassen hat |splat2:
Das ganze Benzin und Öl war ausgelaufen, der Typ musste wohl ordentlich löhnen


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi

Gestern auf Köfi:
Einen wunderschönen FLusskrebs. Fotos können auf Wunsch folgen ;D
Des weiteren einen min. 50cm langen und 30cm Durchmesser Baumstamm beim Stippen, eine (schwarzfischer)Reuse, Campingstühle, Äste (wer das das nicht). 
Auch erstaunlich beim Brandungsangeln: Ein Krebs der den Haken  wirklich im Maul hatte und einen Krebs beim Spinnfischen (der mich gekniffen hat |gr: ).
Waren alles lustige Erlebnisse


----------



## Rotzbarsch (15. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Eine volle Flasche Bier


----------



## kingandre88 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Das doch mal was vernünftiges!!!


----------



## Rotzbarsch (15. September 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Bei uns im See sind noch viele volle Flaschen Bier drin,mit der Polarisationsbrille hab ich erst neulich wieder einige Pullen gesehen.
                                          :vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ne Hundekack-Tüte.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi! Da hätte ich auch noch was; einen Rapfen mit Schleierschwanz..




aber es gelingt mir nicht das Pic zu laden...#q


----------



## badbrain (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Moin, moin,

so ein paar verwunderliche sachen habe ich auch zu berichten:

1.
ich habe letztes jahr einen 78cm hecht auf boilie gefangen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvyG-__jRpE
2.
dieses jahr hatte ich ich einen doppelrun beim karpfen-angeln.
hatte mir 2 minifutterplätze mit mais angelegt, welche ca 30-35m voneinander entfernt waren. erst pfiff die eine rute ab, ca 10sec später die zweite. mußte mit der situation ganz alleine fertig werden, konnte es mir aber nicht verkneifen, dass handy rauszuholen (nachdem der erste karpfen gekeschert war) und mal kurz zu filmen, damit man mir das auch glaubt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZQzKpg2ejY
3.
mit 14 jahren habe ich auch mal eine halbverweste ente mit meinem wobbler vom grund geholt, habe dann alles inklusive wobbler in die mülltonne geschmissen, weil mir von dem geruch tierisch übel geworden ist. :v
4.
ein freund von mir hat dieses jahr einen lufthecht gefangen.
wir haben mit köfi auf grund den hechten nachgestellt,
trotz mehrmaligem platzwechsel (des köfi) tat sich sieben stunden rein gar nichts.
als mein kumpel seinen köfi erneut einholte um die montage umzusetzen und der köfi schon gute 20cm über der wasseroberfläche war, sprang ein hecht unter dem seerosenfeld (welches wir bestimmt 3 stunden lang beangelt hatten) hervor und schnappte sich den köfi und hing. 
ergebnis 73cm

ansonsten halt das übliche: äste, flaschen, dosen etc.


----------



## getchyouzander (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Hi,
- vor 30 Jahren fingen wir im Rhein viele Weissfische mit verkrüppelten Flossen, oft noch mit Geschwüren, Pilz. Auffallend mehr davon auf der linken Rheinseite unterhalb der BASF. Ist zum Glück besser geworden.
- an einem Tag aus dem Lampertheimer Altrhein ein Kinderwagengestell und eine Rolle Dachpappe zentimeterweise
durch den Schlamm gepfercht.

-am AKW Biblis Bilderbuchbiss auf Köfi am Grund. Nimmt Schnur,
bleibt stehen, etc. Nach dem Anschlag lässt sich mal Schnur einholen, dann nimmt er wieder Schnur wie blöd (das lag am Schiffsverkehr). Meine Kumpels und ich wild spekuliert bis ichs endlich am Ufer hatte: Es war ein großer ovaler Eimerdeckel,waidmännisch am Griff gehakt. Den Drill am Zandervorfach werd ich nie vergessen.|rolleyes
- ähnliches Drillfeeling mit schweren Putzlumpen.
- nicht ganz so spektakulär die Plastikfolie die ich auf meinem aktuellen Avatar vor Fuerte drille. 
- mal ein Zander (Rhein) der auf meine Knickipose (Knicki vom Vorabend) biss und sich dabei die Schur beidseitig um die Kiemen wickelte.
- einen total mageren (blinden?) Hecht der Tubifex ausspuckte
und im Magen hatte.

- und den üblichen Müll, leider auch je 1 Haubentaucher und Schwan.#t
Letztere will ich nie wieder erleben


----------



## sven_p (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hatte beim Brandungsangeln in der Eckernförder Bucht mal nen Urnenkranz rausgezogen#t

Sonst diverse Mutationen an Forellenseen, die aber hin und wieder mal vorkommen, wie hier auch schon berichtet wurde, z.B. die verkürzte Schwanzflossenwurzel.


----------



## bobbl (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Den üblichen Müll
Muscheln, die "gebissen" haben und ein Handy


----------



## carphuntingteam (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich habe mal ein herrlich, 15 cm lange, gebrauchte Damenbinde am Haken gehabt (kleiner Fluss) #c


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ich hab letztes Jahr nen netten Tanga rausgezogen. Fahrrad war mal dabei, den Einkaufswagen hab ich nicht raus gebracht, aber gesehen hab ich ihn schon


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich hab vor kurzem einen strumpf mit steinen gefüllt aus dem wasser gezogen

aber was wirklich kurios war......beim angeln mit einem 7 cm langen wobbler habe ich einen ca 2,5 cm grossen fisch (weiss nicht mehr was es war) in der schwanzwurzel gehakt.....da habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt...


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ein hecht, dessen Oberkiefer nihct auf den Unterkiefer anliegte. Sondern im 60 ° Winkel mach oben gezeigt hatte. 

Sah ganz lustig aber auch irgendwie brutal aus. Der hecht konnte praktisch wagrecht im Wasser stehen und von der Oberfläche ein Kücken wegholen, Wärend andere hecht senkrecht im Wasser stehen müssen. 


Deswegen konnte der Hecht wohl den Popper ideal nehmen :vik:

Ach übrigens ein Kumpel von mir hat an einen See aber an verschiedenen Stellen praktisch eine komplette Badeausrüstung rausgezogen ^^

Zuerst ein Badehantuch, dann eine Taucherbrille+Schnäuchel, dann einen kapputen Wasserball und dann einen Bikini aber nur das Oberteil davon und zu guter letzt noch ein kleinen Sonnenschirm. Beim Sonnenschirm ist im 5 meter vorm Ufer die schur gerissen. Kein Scherz und das alles an einen Tag und immer an verschiedenen Stellen. Mein Kumpel hat sich vorgenommen an diesen See nicht mehr angeln zu gehen. Jedenfalls konnten wir noch Wochen danach herzlichst darüber lachen


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Gestern Nacht auf Fliege n dorsch bekommen. Soweit ja nix verwunderliches, aber die Statue war etwas....naja....ungewöhnlich. Körper glich einem Kugelfisch. Der Dorsch war ca. 25 cm. lang und der Kopf und Körper glich einem guten 50er Dorsch.......sehr merkwürdige Gestalt!


----------



## magic feeder (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Christian D schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht auf Fliege n dorsch bekommen. Soweit ja nix verwunderliches, aber die Statue war etwas....naja....ungewöhnlich. Körper glich einem Kugelfisch. Der Dorsch war ca. 25 cm. lang und der Kopf und Körper glich einem guten 50er Dorsch.......sehr merkwürdige Gestalt!


 

petri heil...anscheinend hast du einen dieser sehr seltenen kugeldorsche gefangen...hihihi


----------



## Maccanon (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Eigentlich sind nicht die Muscheln die Kuriosität sondern mein Kumpel! :q


----------



## Der_rheinangler (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich hatte schon einen BH, eine Klappstuhl (es war allerdings keiner mehr drin gesessen), und wie im RHein üblich ständig Muschel die nach dem Spinner schnappen.
Ach ja beim Spinnern habe ich mal einen kleinen Rapfen durch beide Augen gehakt.
beim ansitz im Strom hatte ich einen Hänger und habe alles abgerissen inklusive Wirbel und karabiner.
C.A. 2 Wochen Später fische ich an der gleichen Stelle. Nur jetzt mit Gufi.
Plötzlich habe ich wieder einen Hänger. Doch er löst sich!
irgendwas hing allerdingd noch am Gufi dran d aich ordentlichen Wiederstand hatte. Witzigerweiße war es, wie es sich wohl schon jeder gedacht hat, Meine komplette Montage von vor 2 Wochen inklusive Blei, haken, Perle und Wirbel!


----------



## DYNABLASTER (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> also ich hätte den erlöst...



wer bist du um den Recht zu haben jene Fisch zu erloesen?!


----------



## crazyFish (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



DYNABLASTER schrieb:


> wer bist du um den Recht zu haben jene Fisch zu erloesen?!



Dir ist schon klar, dass das Posting - welches du zitiert hast - etwas Staub angesetzt hat??

Es ist nun einmal so, jeder Angler ist dazu angelassen Fische, die nicht mehr lebensfähig sind abzuschlagen. Und so ein Fang würde sicher so machen von uns ins Grübeln bringen, was er tun soll. 

Also wer bist du, dass du jemand anderen anzweifeln darfst, der nur nach bestem Wissen und  Gewissen handelt?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Eine volle Flasche Bier


 

JUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Der Traum eines Jeden Anglers #6


----------



## TRANSformator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



DYNABLASTER schrieb:


> wer bist du um den Recht zu haben jene Fisch zu erloesen?!



1. Es heißt "das Recht".

2. Welches Ziel verfolgst du mit deinem Porsting? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich bei dem zitierten Posting um ein recht altes handelt, hat der Betroffene absolut richtig gehandelt, da der Fisch schwer verletzt und fast tot war.
Bist nicht zufällig ein releasender Carp-Hunter oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> 1. Es heißt "das Recht".
> 
> 2. Welches Ziel verfolgst du mit deinem Porsting? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich bei dem zitierten Posting um ein recht altes handelt, hat der Betroffene absolut richtig gehandelt, da der Fisch schwer verletzt und fast tot war.
> Bist nicht zufällig ein releasender Carp-Hunter oder?|kopfkrat


 
na schwer verletzt war der Hecht den sirbuk gefangen hat wohl nicht, wenn er ihn wieder released hat. Ich hatte nur geschrieben gehabt, das ich diesen Tumor übersäten Hecht erlöst hätte. Ich denke mal viele Angler hätten wenn sie solch einen Fisch fangen, erlöst. 
Wüsste in dem moment auch nicht ob diese "Tumorkrankheit" vererbar, oder anderen Fischen gegenüber ansteckend wäre.


P.S ich release auch, aber ich esse auch gerne Fisch#6. 
Nur solch einen Hecht hätte ich wohl eher irgendwo vergraben.


----------



## TRANSformator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Sorry, kleines Missverständnis. Hatte von dir auf die Schnelle nur das Posting auf Seite 10 gefunden, wo es um den kleinen Zander ging. War schon spät#t.
Das ändert aber ansonsten nichts an meiner Aussage. Mir geht dieses Anti-Gehabe der C&R Fraktion teilweise echt auf den Senkel.....das nimmt ja schon fast radikale Züge an. Bald muss man damit rechnen, dass es Stress am Wasser gibt, weil man nen Fisch mitnimmt. Denselben scheiß Spruch hätte er losgelassen, wenn man auf dem Foto einen gesunden, aber abgestochenen Hecht gesehen hätte. Hier ist es doch auch schon so weit, dass man kein Foto eines abgestochenen Fisches mehr posten kann, ohne Sprüche abzubekommen.
Das ist bei Hecht schon schlimm, bei Zander bekommt man hier fast den Kopf abgerissen und nen toten Karpfen hab ich hier ewig nicht gesehen. Möchte auch nicht wissen, mit was man rechnen müsste, wenn man im Karpfenthread ein Bild eines mitgenommenen Karpfens postet.

So das musste einfach mal sein. Ich betreibe kein C&R, weil es ein englischer nachgeäffter Begriff ist, für den es auch schöne deutsche gibt. Deswegen betreibe ich selektive Entnahme. ICh persönlich halte mich vom Karpfenbereich hier im Board größtenteils fern, weil ich da das ein oder andere Mal meinen Mund aufmachen müsste. Deswegen würde ich mir wünschen, wenn diese Leute ihre Hetz-Postings in anderen Bereichen auch unterlassen würden.

Gruß


----------



## Krabbenfänger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

|good:


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

stimmt genau , ich find man sollte nicht mit der absicht, alle fische zurück zusetzen angeln.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Ob ein Angler einen kranken Hecht erlöst - oder nicht, das ist eine Momententscheidung!

Die trifft man verantwortungsbewußt - und basta!

Ich hätte ihn vermutlich auch erlöst, wenn ich mir nicht sicher gewesen wäre, ob es etwas ansteckendes ist, oder nicht!

Selbst wenn ich später erfahren hätte, dass ein Zurücksetzen ohne Gefährdung anderer Fische möglich gewesen wäre, hätte ich doch in der konkreten Situation IM ZWEIFEL eher auf "Nummer sicher" gehandelt!

....läßt man ihn schwimmen und es ist doch was Ansteckendes, dann isses nunmal zu spät!



Off topic Modus an:

Ich werde im Sommer auch mal wieder den einen oder anderen Karpfen mitnehmen um ihn zu räuchern - was die Hardcore-Releaser dann davon halten juckt mich nicht!

Habe das Recht auf meiner Seite, halte mich an alle Regeln und wem das nicht paßt, der hat halt´ Pech!

Ich selbst entnehme auch nur selektiv und lasse gerne mal einen schönen Fisch wieder schwimmen, wenn er nicht stark verletzt ist und ich meine, das er ganz einfach wieder schwimmen sollte - WARUM auch immer!

Da hat einfach keiner was zu kamellen!

Und wenn ich einen maßigen Zander außerhalb der Schonzeit fange, dann lasse ich ihn mir auch sehr gerne schmecken!

Ich mecker auch nicht, wenn einer meint, releasen zu müssen, oder alles entnimmt, was die Regeln (Mindestmaße/Fangbegrenzungen usw.) zulassen, sondern ich angle einfach so, wie ich es für richtig halte und halte mich dabei an sämtliche Regeln!

Ich rede keinem rein und lasse mir nicht reinreden - diese Toleranz sollten alle haben, dann gäbe es weniger Zoff in here!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Liebe Leute,

es gibt bereits ein mehrseitiges C&R Thema. Nutzt das bitte wenn es um C&R geht. Hier ist das off topic.

Danke


----------



## Wolfsburger (22. August 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Als ich noch vor zirka 4 Jahren (damals) 10 Jahre, mein erstes Spinfischerset von lidl gekauft habe, hab ich es gleich mal beim schwarzangeln ^^ an nahgelegenen Teich ausprobiert.
Ich angelte mit einem ung. 5 cm großnen wobbler.
Was mir jetzt erst wieder iengefallen war.
Ich habe 2 "Goldfische" gefang ?!?
die garnich mal so klein waren und die Köder genomen haben.
Wisst ihr was das für ein Fisch sein konnte?


----------



## JimiG (22. August 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

@Wolfsburger

das dürften dann Goldorfen gewesen sein. Die fressen nämlich auch gern mal einen kleinen Fisch und sehen aus wie Goldfische.


----------



## Bentham (24. August 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



Zocker schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was ich je hatte war eine Ente die nach meinem Boilie getaucht ist. Als ich bemerkte was ich da gefangen hatte, flog sie einfach mal davon. Zum Glück konnte ich sie schonend vom Himmel holen und den Haken mit ner Zange entfernen. Sie hatte ihn zum Glück nur im Schnabel sitzen und noch nicht tief geschluckt. Naja heute schwimmt sie immer noch darum



Das ist mein persönlicher Angel-Alptraum. Ich möchte niemals einen Vogel haken!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. August 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/myster...-baby/ausserirdischer-in-mexico-gefangen.html

Bei der Bachforellenpirsch, am Sonntag, habe ich den ''Bruder'' gefunden!
Die Beschreibung passt, ist zumindest um die 70cm lang gewesen, jedoch hatte dieser ''Alien'' ein weitaus kleineren Kopf, was darauf schließen lässt, dass er ausgesprochen dumm war und nicht schwimmen konnte.  Durch die Galaxi reisen, dann aber nicht mal einen Bach überqueren können...die Biester sollen ja bekanntlich eine gewisse Abneigung gegen Wasser haben. 

Möglicherweise hatte er keinen Sprit mehr im UFO und musste eine Notlandung machen.
Trotzdem, alle Achtung, er hats immerhin von Mexico bis in die Eifel geschafft. 

Vielleicht schwindel ich aber auch nur und hab das Ding neulich einem mexikanischem Vogelzüchter aus Metepec abgekauft. #h


----------



## angelpfeife (31. August 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Boah das sieht ja mal richtig böse aus. War bestimmt das Haustier der Aliens und wurde bei euch ausgesetzt:m.


----------



## Volkov (15. September 2009)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich hab mal nen franzosen gefangen. 
saß in der bretagne an einer felsküste und hab auf grund geangelt und sehe plötzlich wie da zwei leute angeschwommen kamen. ich wollte dann schnell meine schnur einholen, da ich angst hatte die könnte auf den haken treten (allzu tief war es da nicht)
die beiden kamen immer näher an meine schnur und es wurde immer knapper und ich kurbelte immer schneller ein und dachte ich könnte es noch schaffen bis ich dann den schrei hörte. der butthaken hatte, gefolgt vom 120 gramm blei mit voller wucht im oberschenkel eingeschlagen |supergri
naja sein finster blickender kumpel hat den schreienden und fluchenden kerl dann ans ufer getragen und ich hab den haken dann nach einigem ziehen & zerren mit ner zange durchgekniffen, soll heissen wenn er nicht gestorben ist schwimmt er noch heute frei im ozean umher |uhoh:

naja und des weiteren sind mir beim angeln in norwegen noch folgende kuriositäten an den haken gegangen:
1 Seestern
ein mini köhler der nur einen halben unterkiefer hatte ( der gab immerhin noch nen guten köder ab)
 eine locker 4 meter große wasserpflanze mit einem fetten klumpen steinen unten dran-.-
ein 20 cm knurrhahn auf einen 250 gramm pilker


----------



## forellenbernhard (1. November 2012)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

ich bin erst jetzt auf diese Seite gestossen. Ich habe auch schon einige seltsame Dinge gefangen, aber am spanensden für mich war. Am Brouwersdam, Schleuse und Seite Grevelingenmeer
habe ich mit Köfi auf Seebarsch (Wolfsbarsch) auf Grund versucht. Kein Biss. Ich versuche wieder hochzukurbeln, nicht möglich. Mein holländischer Angelfreund Käs meint Hänger. Wassertiefe ca. 8 m. Ich, nein kein Hänger. Es bewegt sich leicht. Dann vieleicht ein Fahrrad oder ein Kleinwagen. 45 monofile Schnur drauf. 15 Min. vorsichtig hochgekurbelt. Rute und Schnur kurz vorm bersten. Dann sah man an der Wasseoberfläche, ein riesiger Berg Miesmuscheln. Mit einem Brückenkescher haben wir ihn hochgeholt. Dann haben Käs und seine Frau 3 grosse Eimer Mismuscheln ausgelöst, von allerbester Quwallität, da nie trockengefallen.:vik:


----------



## GrundelGuide (18. August 2013)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Dass Friedfische sich auch mal nen kleinen Jig schnappen, is nix Neues, aber dass ne 36er Schleie sich für nen 13er Kopyto entscheidet..Biss in der Absinkphase...Stinger hat sich gelohnt


----------



## thanatos (19. August 2013)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Naja große Rotfedern hab ich auch schon mal mit nem
sehr kleinen Spinner erwischt.
Mein kuriosester Fisch war ein Aal ,32 cm und 53o Gramm,
Ende Oktober bei saukaltem Wetter gefangen,konnte ich erst zu Hause bestimmen und er hatte keine Wirbelsäulendefomationen,


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



thanatos schrieb:


> Naja große Rotfedern hab ich auch schon mal mit nem
> sehr kleinen Spinner erwischt.
> Mein kuriosester Fisch war ein Aal ,32 cm und 53o Gramm,
> Ende Oktober bei saukaltem Wetter gefangen,konnte ich erst zu Hause bestimmen und er hatte keine Wirbelsäulendefomationen,



Gibt's da ein pic von?


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2013)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Gibt's da ein pic von?


 #d leider nicht bin absolut kein fan vom fotografieren#c


----------



## Wolvie024 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Monster, Mutationen und Kurioses*

Unglaublich, was die Leute alles ins Wasser schmeißen. Vor allem Fahrräder und Klappstühle sind ja scheinbar an der Tagesordnung.

Beim Renkenfischen habe ich eine Seeforelle mit 55 cm gefangen. Während des Drills (0,16 Vorfach) hat sich ein Hecht die Forelle geschnappt. Der Hecht hat sich dann in der Hegene meines Vaters verfangen und diese abgerissen. Daduch musste er aber die Seeforelle wieder loslassen. Ich hab sie rausbekommen, sie hatte aber brutale Bissspuren und stark geblutet.

Mein Vater ist da so ein Spezialist. Er hat schon zweimal eine Ente gefangen und ein Krebs war auch schon dabei - einmal drei Rotaugen gleichzeitig auf der selben Hegene - alle hatten an die 35 cm.

Beim Karpfenfischen hab ich mal ein Rotauge mit fast 2 kg gefangen (ich hasse Rotaugen wie die Pest) und eine Forelle auf einen 2 cm Boilie.


----------

